# SUREFIRE SHOT SHOW REPORT



## MattK

It's gonna be a great year for Surefire; tons of exciting, well conceived products. Here's a quick report.

Surefire, Cree, SSC threw a great party and I think it's fair to say everyone had a lot of fun and left with some fantastic gifts. My thanks to all of those companies, to our host PK, to MrTedBear, Al and all of the community members who helped to make it happen. For those who were at the CPF party it was fantastic to meet you all! 

To the toys!

E1B - 1 CR123A backup light, 2 stage fwd clicky, 80L/5L, $110, available for order now.

6PD, Z2, C2, G2Z etc will all be available ~April as 6PDL, Z2L, etc with P60L drop-in. G2L-TN & G2L-GN coming as well.

E2D LED Defender, 120L, March, $136

P61 120L drop-in - I didn't get a date or price.

G3L-BK-KIT01 - G3 with a new V85 (iirc) polymer (kydex?) holster that holds 3 extra cells plus a G3L incl. 9 Batteries $129, soon, within weeks.

X400 Weaponlight - Basically an X300 plus a laser - the best got better. $435.

UA2 OPTIMUS, May >, 200L with SSC P7 (4 x EZ1000 die), 8 output levels(2-200) + strobe + sos, fuel guage, variable focus beam. $279.

TITAN T1A - Yup, the AL TITAN is official - no date, no price, but expected this year, will use a CR123A, anodized black, barely bigger than the CR2 original I understand.

U2B INVICTUS , late this year, 400L!! with SSC P7, 8 output levels(2-200) + strobe + sos, fuel guage as UA2 but 2x as bright, not focusable and undoubtedly more spendy.

HID ARCLIGHT - smallish HID, 1600L, 12 & 16 CR123A battery versions (same output, diff runtime). 1.6Hr runtime with 16XCR123A, 1.1 with 12XCR123A. 10.5" and 8.4" long respectively, bezels are 3.45" and 3.1" No pricing. No release date.


----------



## Tempest UK

Thanks for the report :thumbsup:

Strobe and SOS...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## NordMetal

Finally, the infos coming in. Thanks MattK

:twothumbs


----------



## KROMATICS

Thank you! Are there any pictures available of these U2 replacements or the HID lights? Are they in the catalog or are they still prototypes? I'm curious to see this "fuel gauge" and overall design!


----------



## digitaleos

Thanks Matt :thumbsup:. Did they have the new KX1 or KX2 with the two levels?

Chris


----------



## Lightguy27

HOLY S***!!! Wow, im gonna go go broke fast this year. 

-Evan


----------



## NoFair

Thanks for the update Matt:twothumbs

The new U2s look awsome

Sverre


----------



## Lightguy27

Ok, I have a couple of questions Matt.

What exactly is the fuel gage?

Do the UA2 and U2B still have the U2 style selector switch?

What exactly was given out as gifts at the PK party? (Was it new lights?)

-Evan


----------



## MattK

SOS/STROBE and output are pre-selected via a U2 style ring selector. Don't like em, don't use em. They're at the far ends so you don't need to ever see them if you don't want to.

UA2, UB2 and HID are all shown in the catalog - mulitple pics and decent details. We got to see prototypes in action for the UA/UB2 (at the party, not the booth) but the HID was not functional.

KX1 or KX2 with 2 levels were not shown as accessories but I did get to see a prototype 2 level KX2 in an E2L body. HAWT!

Lightguy27 - you know where to go broke. 

The gifts were a lot of G2/G3/6P, some it it LED, also lots of last gen E2L but also quite a few M3/M4/M6's but folks had to earn the M's. None of the just released product that I noticed.

Must. Sleep. More tomorrow...


----------



## Tempest UK

MattK said:


> SOS/STROBE and output are pre-selected via a U2 style ring selector. Don't like em, don't use em. They're at the far ends so you don't need to ever see them if you don't want to.



Excellent 

Thanks again for the lightning fast report 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## MorpheusT1

Thanks Matt,


I really apriciate you taking the time to update those who could not attend.



:bow:



Benny


----------



## KROMATICS

How does the fuel gauge work? Is it a series of green LEDs on the body?


----------



## djblank87

MattK thank you sir for the report. 

:bow::bow::rock:


----------



## milox

E2DL YESSSSSSS !!! must preorder now


----------



## light_emitting_dude

Ill take the optimus! Variable focus looks interesting. Did anyone get pics of some of the new lights?


----------



## Hodsta

light_emitting_dude said:


> Ill take the optimus! Variable focus looks interesting. Did anyone get pics of some of the new lights?


 
+1 for the Optimus- Great report Matt:thumbsup:


----------



## monkeyboy

Quad die SSC P7!!!!!
























Does anyone have more info on this LED?

MattK, great write up. Possible typo; referred to as U2B on first post then UB2 later on.


----------



## light_emitting_dude

I thought I heard rumor of a predecessor to the SSC U bin.


----------



## merkaba

When do you reckon the new catalogue will be put up on their site? I cant wait to get a look at the new U2's!!!!


----------



## Cypher

Questions:

1. What is the method of focusing the UA2.

2. P120L runtime? 

3. Will the new Kx heads be compatible with those of us that have the old Z52 twisty tailcap on our E2e/E2l bodies? Seems like if it were compatible with twistys it would be awkward at best. 

4. How power hungry is a P7 and what about forward voltage? Multiple dies is going the LuxV path. Not a complaint, just curious. 

5. Is the module in the new E2DL compatible with the E2e/E1e head or is it a proprietary head. I'm thinking along the lines of the TW4 with the E1 body, head and tail but with an R123 and the E2DL led module.


----------



## Jambo

Man, I can't wait for the Optimus and Invictus...

:naughty:


----------



## :)>

Sounds like a very good year for Surefire / Batteryjunction to get gobs more of my money...

...gobs!

The P61 looks hot, the CR123 Aluminum Titan will be a sure winner and the UA2 looks sharp especially if the focusing ability is well executed and helpful.


----------



## sledhead

Thanks for the update. So much for paying bills with my tax refund! Now, when is the catalog coming?:twothumbs


----------



## Steve Curtis

Matt, the UA2 OPTIMUS sounds great , how many cells does this badboy run on .

how does the focusing work ?
I'm guessing its going to be a very popular model when it hits the shelves if they can keep the price around $280 

many thanks for taking to the time to post.:twothumbs

Steve


----------



## jumpstat

E2D LED Defender
P61 120L drop-in.
E2L 2 stage &
E1B

Always wanted to get the E2D, but now with a led it will be super cool!... 2008 looks like another good year....


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser

E2D sounds awesome.
U2 sounds super awesome.
Titan sounds super duper awesome. 

Can't wait till we have more details.

Thanks Matt.:thumbsup:


----------



## regulator

WOW - Aluminum Titan that takes CR123 and is not much bigger - cool!


----------



## seery

Matt - THANKS for the report. :twothumbs

Any indication on a release date for the X400???????


----------



## Gimpy00Wang

Wow...thanks for the update!!

- Chris


----------



## tussery

It almost sounds as if Surefire is trying to minimize their role in incandescent lights.


----------



## Daylo

Thanks for the info MattK. :twothumbs I can't wait to see some pics. I ordered an E1B on Friday, I sure am glad Surefire is releasing these a few months apart it looks like this could be an expensive year.


----------



## SaVaGe

Thanks MAtt for your update!!:bow:

I guess most of my money this year will go to.. :naughty:

I still have to register.............


----------



## PhantomPhoton

Whoo Hoo,
Thank you. I was wondering if there were quad cores on the horizon. Looks like they will be coming this year. Can't wait to see the SF Catalog.


----------



## AlexSchira

The new KX2 is beyond my wildest dreams here. Was worried I'd have to ditch my E2E for a dual-output model...So much for that, count me in for one as soon as pre-orders come out.


----------



## WDR65

Thanks for the info. Matt. 

Wow! Only one word will describe me this year and that is BROKE, but my path will be well lit.


----------



## pbs357

Yes! High power LEDs from a trusted, AVAILABLE source! And U2B? Not just 400L, 400 SF Lumens... :duck: :rock:


----------



## Crenshaw

Surefire now has strobe and SOS? looks like they took a leaf out of somebody's book...

Crenshaw


----------



## Retinator

OMG there's too many choices. Just won a few bucks and was gonna grab a 6PL, now I'm stunned...........

This is a GIANT year for Surefire, us and the retailers.

Now we just need a catalogue and a plastic keyboard cover for the drool.

Titan-AL is going to be a hit. E2D Led sounds very exciting.
And now we're starting to see some HIDs. The Mini Beast is getting closer guys 

400 lumens does sound extreme, multi emitter? Would a P7 manage all that on it's own? Gotta wait and see.


----------



## EV_007

Oh man, I better get set for some new beamshots.

Update U2 may be my new favorite.


----------



## AFAustin

Matt, let me add my thanks for your report.

Same reaction here---looks like a great year for lights :thumbsup:, bad year for wallet.


----------



## planex

Great report! I am glad that I recently sold some of my under-utilized lights. I can see several purchases taking place this year and it is nice to have a balance that I can draw from.

Interesting that there was no mention of an L4/L2 upgrade. Perhaps this will be a "surprise" announcement later in the year.


----------



## USM0083

Looks like a UA2, E2D LED, and a couple of P61Ls are on the horizon. Hurray for tax rebate!!!


----------



## Lightingguy321

When are the catalogs slated for release (Me wants one)


----------



## DM51

Lightingguy321 said:


> When are the catalogs slated for release (Me wants one)


There is an existing thread for people asking about the SF catalogue. 

We'll keep this thread for discussion about the new SF products.


----------



## Joe Talmadge

Crenshaw said:


> Surefire now has strobe and SOS? looks like they took a leaf out of somebody's book...
> 
> Crenshaw



Yes, it's about time they followed Ken Good's leadership in introducing a strobe for LEO/military use. The SOS is wacky, but the U's UI is so good that I'd never know it's there.

Nice products, I'm most interested in the Al Titan. I've decided that a continuously variable light is exactly what I need, and I was going to look at Lumencraft's EOS if it ever appears. But an aluminum Titan would fit the bill perfectly too, if I can afford it.


----------



## Kiessling

Yepp, SOS and Strobe is a big bummer ... but if the rest of the light is as good as it appears ... I will be able to live with it


----------



## _R__Y__A__N_

Are you kidding? I've been waiting for a SF light that has SOS + strobe, and I've _always _wanted a battery indicator. These new U2s are a dream come true!  I might even get one of the aluminum Titans...

Still no pictures?


----------



## Kiessling

The battery indicator is a dream come true, indeed. As is the rest of those lights, except the SOS and strobe. Completely useless for me and annoying in the interface. And I suspect just as useless for 90+% of the world. But that is IMHO of course.
bernie


----------



## Gimpy00Wang

Strobe and SOS are really great to have when you need them, but not too exciting when you don't. So...my take is -- nice to have 'em all the time so I'm not sad when I need them and don't have 'em. 

- Chris


----------



## KROMATICS

MattK said:


> UA2, UB2 and HID are all shown in the catalog - mulitple pics and decent details. We got to see prototypes in action for the UA/UB2 (at the party, not the booth) but the HID was not functional.



If anyone has the catalog could you scan or take photos of these pages so we can see what they look like? Thanks!


----------



## WildChild

Kiessling said:


> The battery indicator is a dream come true, indeed. As is the rest of those lights, except the SOS and strobe. Completely useless for me and annoying in the interface. And I suspect just as useless for 90+% of the world. But that is IMHO of course.
> bernie



I keep my L2D-CE in my car. The only use of Strobe/SOS I could see is to attract attention of drivers arriving at an accident location to make them slow down.


----------



## Chao

Ordered E1B already, and I also want new 60 lum, 2 level E2L, 120 lum E2D, don't know this new E2D use optics lens or reflector?
Thanks Matt for this report:twothumbs


----------



## Numbers

Chao said:


> Ordered E1B already, and I also want new 60 lum, 2 level E2L, 120 lum E2D, don't know this new E2D use optics lens or reflector?
> Thanks Matt for this report:twothumbs


Also, E2D, what kind of UI?


----------



## monkeyboy

Kiessling said:


> Yepp, SOS and Strobe is a big bummer ... but if the rest of the light is as good as it appears ... I will be able to live with it


 
+1 on that but at least with this interface, you don't have to go through the stobe modes each time like you do on the multi-click lights.


----------



## _R__Y__A__N_

I probably won't use the strobe or SOS a lot either, or at least I hope I never have to. Still, though, I think they're nice to have. I don't see how they could get in the way with an interface like the U2's.

I wonder how the battery indicator works...


----------



## Joe Talmadge

You guys should get used to strobe on tactical lights, it's a fine idea that is getting increasing acceptance. And the UI on the U-series makes the feature nearly-unnoticeable anyway, it's not like you have to click through it. SF could probably use at least a few lights with strobe, given that officers who have trained to use strobe and appreciate it might put it on their required list of features. 

Agree SOS is wacky, but again, the U-series might be the only light that doesn't make me grumble about it.


----------



## WadeF

MattK said:


> 1.6Hr runtime with 16XCR123A, 1.1 with 12XCR123A.


 
Thanks for the update Matt! I hope before SF releases that HID they have it set up with a re-chargable battery. 16 CR123A's toasted in 1.6Hr's? Is Surefire going for environmental polluter of the year?  I guess that light would be for emergancy type situations where you may not have time to charge it up, you could be away from power, etc, so in that case CR123A's make sense so it's ready to go when needed. Not designed for general use I guess.


----------



## Mercaptan

Did anyone see the new Ux2 series? But yeah... the Optimus is going to require quite a bit of saving up on my part. Hrrrmph.


----------



## Lightingguy321

I wonder how much more electronics had to be crammed into the new U2A and U2B. They sound like great lights. Judging by the fact that they are using 4 die LEDs again, I think they will have a similar beam to the original U2, maybe a little tighter.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

Great!!


Always great stuff at shot show...I'll be sure to make it next year


Time to ebay or BST some of my lights to pay for the new gear

Looking forward to the Titan Aluminum + CR123. I think we finally have my perfect EDC light.

New U2's are going to be sweeeeeeeettttttt. Really wish it didn't have SOS or Strobe. But depending on how its activated, I might not care


----------



## Scorpionboy

That aluminum Titan is sounding really good around now... I always wanted one of the titanium ones, but assuming the output is the same, and the cost much lower(are they still going with the sapphire lens or pyrex or something like that?)

How much do you all think the price will be on this thing? I'm thinking nothing about 200, and if that's the case I have a new keychain light. Fenix better watch out lol, surefire is going into the keychain light business.

Steven


----------



## kongfuchicken

That new titan is certainly a huge step in the right direction.


----------



## jufam44

That's quite the lineup for 08, very much looking forward to the 2 new u2's and the HID. If anyone can post pictures of them from the PK party, it would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## cv3po

Crenshaw said:


> Surefire now has strobe and SOS? looks like they took a leaf out of somebody's book...
> 
> Crenshaw


 
I know right!?

When it's on a Fenix it's stupid and unnecessary but on SF they are at the far end (like Fenix) and if you don't want em, don't use em (post 9, also like Fenix). 

Can someone tell me why the new SF HID light uses cr123 primaries (12-16 of them!!)? Even their rechargeable lights use Ni-Cad!? WTF?

I don't mean to sound argumentative but this thread makes me laugh just a bit. Everyone is all like "oh, I'm going to go broke....oh, I'm going to buy them all". You can't tell me that there isn't just a little psychology going on here. Kind of like a SF zombie army. I think the same mechanism was responsible for bush getting elected............TWICE!


----------



## Gimpy00Wang

cv3po said:


> I know right!?
> 
> When it's on a Fenix it's stupid and unnecessary but on SF they are at the far end (like Fenix) and if you don't want em, don't use em (post 9, also like Fenix).
> 
> Can someone tell me why the new SF HID light uses cr123 primaries (12-16 of them!!)? Even their rechargeable lights use Ni-Cad!? WTF?
> 
> I don't mean to sound argumentative but this thread makes me laugh just a bit. Everyone is all like "oh, I'm going to go broke....oh, I'm going to buy them all". You can't tell me that there isn't just a little psychology going on here. Kind of like a SF zombie army. I think the same mechanism was responsible for bush getting elected............TWICE!



Everyone play nice now. Lots of lights have had strobe, SOS, beacon, etc...for a LONG time now. Different companies have different markets, lights have difference design goals, etc... Play nice. :tsk:

- Chris


----------



## kongfuchicken

c3po, I don't mean to sound argumentative either but I haven't seen a Fenix model with a selector ring that can take the unwanted features out of the equation when I want to, nor have I seen everyone on this thread praise them as you describe.
In fact, most post regarding those features weren't exactly positive; they were more of "fine if you must but keep em off my face" type of comments.

As for using primaries, they are the only chemistry that can stand up to extreme cold, which is a function that SF has made clear on insisting since they only ever use lithium primaries in all of their lights except for rechargeables for as long as they have been in business.

Now, I personally don't like sos/strobe functions no matter who makes it but it'd be great for once not to get into this gang war with comments such as your political comparison (which, by the way, is so flawed that I feel stupid even mentioning it).

I, for one, would like to know more about the new SF models and I pray that people won't be abusing comments like yours to deny that privilege from me by closing this topic.

Thanks.


----------



## Monocrom

MattK said:


> .... X400 Weaponlight - Basically an X300 plus a laser - the best got better. $435....


 
Never thought I'd see the day when Surefire had to play "catch-up" to Streamlight. Still, the overall quality will likely be better than the SL TLR-2.

Many of the new "L" models are just the old inca versions with the P60L lamp installed. Something that many CPFers have been doing since the lamp became available for sale. The HardCore members have been doing it before that. Buying 6PL or G2L models, and swapping out the lamps with their favorite inca Surefires. 

The exciting news is the UA2, U2B, and the 120 lumen LED drop-in. 

Thanks for keeping us updated, Matt.


----------



## djblank87

cv3po said:


> I know right!?
> 
> When it's on a Fenix it's stupid and unnecessary but on SF they are at the far end (like Fenix) and if you don't want em, don't use em (post 9, also like Fenix).
> 
> Can someone tell me why the new SF HID light uses cr123 primaries (12-16 of them!!)? Even their rechargeable lights use Ni-Cad!? WTF?
> 
> I don't mean to sound argumentative but this thread makes me laugh just a bit. Everyone is all like "oh, I'm going to go broke....oh, I'm going to buy them all". You can't tell me that there isn't just a little psychology going on here. Kind of like a SF zombie army. I think the same mechanism was responsible for bush getting elected............TWICE!


 
You seem to have been around long enough to understand a few things. One with this post you just posted you baiting and in turn trolling. 

Crenshaw did the same thing, he tends to always remind Surefire fans of Fenix this and Fenix that. He baits members all the time with his post and anyone can see it if they look threw all his post. 

Is there a Surefire army here? Yep!
Is there a Fenix army here? Yep!
The same goes for many, many companies that are in production today. 

Not a single person in this thread mentioned anything regarding the President. But you did it to compare something but in a public forum your going to get ragged on and also praised in essence that is baiting also. 

As for Surefire using primary cell, this answer has been said many, many times and being a member since 2006 you should already know the answer to your own question. 

This thread was fine up until now, can we get back on track? 

If you do not like Surefire then do not post in the particular thread, no biggie.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

Very impressive line up! The new U2's should be absolutely incredible! I hope the aluminum Titan is less than $150 so that I can afford one. :naughty:

The new HID better fit rechargeable cells or come with a rechargeable option, or it is the worst battery burner ever! 16x 123 for 1.6 hour runtime! Holy cow.


----------



## Numbers

djblank87 said:


> This thread was fine up until now, can we get back on track?
> 
> If you do not like Surefire then do not post in the particular thread, no biggie.



Yes lets get back on track!


----------



## Mercaptan

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Very impressive line up! The new U2's should be absolutely incredible! I hope the aluminum Titan is less than $150 so that I can afford one. :naughty:
> 
> The new HID better fit rechargeable cells or come with a rechargeable option, or it is the worst battery burner ever! 16x 123 for 1.6 hour runtime! Holy cow.




I'm pretty sure if you can afford that new HID, you don't need to worry about the price of feeding it...


----------



## cv3po

kongfuchicken said:


> c3po, I don't mean to sound argumentative either but I haven't seen a Fenix model with a selector ring that can take the unwanted features out of the equation when I want to, nor have I seen everyone on this thread praise them as you describe.
> In fact, most post regarding those features weren't exactly positive; they were more of "fine if you must but keep em off my face" type of comments.
> 
> As for using primaries, they are the only chemistry that can stand up to extreme cold, which is a function that SF has made clear on insisting since they only ever use lithium primaries in all of their lights except for rechargeables for as long as they have been in business.
> 
> Now, I personally don't like sos/strobe functions no matter who makes it but it'd be great for once not to get into this gang war with comments such as your political comparison (which, by the way, is so flawed that I feel stupid even mentioning it).
> 
> I, for one, would like to know more about the new SF models and I pray that people won't be abusing comments like yours to deny that privilege from me by closing this topic.
> 
> Thanks.


 
Touche! I stand corrected.


----------



## AzGB

Mmmmmmmm E2D LED. 

Looks like it's finally time to retire these...


----------



## FlashSpyJ

These new U2s sounds really sweet! Sounds like what Im been waiting for!
A while back I imagined myself a light just like this! The must have read my mind! 

Hop they live up to my wishes! cant wait! 

Sure would be nice with some pictures of the new lights! If there are any...


----------



## Manzerick

Lt. Surefire reporting for duty sir!!!





I can't wait to see these wicked awesome new torches!!!!!


----------



## Kiessling

cv3po ... I don't have much to add except that I find it sad that such an interesting and enthusiastic thread gets once again slammed by trollish behaviour. Please re-consider your posting style in the future, or your presence on CPF will short-lived.

Crenshaw ... you'd re-think your attitude and baiting, too. For the same reasons.

Thank you gentlemen, and now let us carry on on-topic.

bernie


----------



## jch79

Mercaptan said:


> I'm pretty sure if you can afford that new HID, you don't need to worry about the price of feeding it...



If I bought it, or even if someone _gave_ me that light, I'd still not want to feed it with primaries. I think the point being made was that rechargeables made more sense to him, when using that many batteries. (+1 to that statement BTW). :shrug: And, it's not always about the price of the batteries that matters to people. 

john


----------



## monkeyboy

jch79 said:


> If I bought it, or even if someone _gave_ me that light, I'd still not want to feed it with primaries. I think the point being made was that rechargeables made more sense to him, when using that many batteries. (+1 to that statement BTW). :shrug: And, it's not always about the price of the batteries that matters to people.
> 
> john


 
I think someone needs to take one for the team and buy one, whack in some RCR123s and report back on whether or not it blows up.


----------



## WDR65

Wow, after reading the previous posts I guess I shouldn't be so enthusiastic about Surefire coming out with new models. They are my favorite manufacturer though and in most cases they are the lights I go to when I feel like I really need to rely on a light. 

I too am not that excited about the SOS and Strobe features, but I'm sure there are many reasons that they (Surefire) chose to put them on there. Will that stop me from buying a new U2, no. My U2 is still at the top of my flashlight list and I hope the new model just lets me relegate it to my duck blind bag or my emergency kit. If the AL Titan is reasonably priced I may replace my L1D CE with it and retire it to my toolbox. 

So yes, I'm still eagerly awaiting the new models.


----------



## fxstsb

Did Surefire have any new filters for their lights?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

_As McLovin so elequently put it_: "I have a boner!" 

I see myself selling my motorcycle to have money for all these new lights!!!
I can't wait to see what actully makes it to production.:naughty:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

fxstsb said:


> Did Surefire have any new filters for their lights?


 



Theres a new one that projects a 3D image of Kate Beckensale....


----------



## AzGB

DaFABRICATA said:


> Theres a new one that projects a 3D image of Kate Beckensale....


 


 Don't I wish.


----------



## KROMATICS




----------



## greenLED

AzGB - please tell us more about those lights.


New U2's... brighter, more modes, _adjustable _focus 
Things are getting really interesting. The 2 stage E1L and E2L sound really interesting too.


Thanks for the report, Matt!





AzGB said:


> Mmmmmmmm E2D LED.
> 
> Looks like it's finally time to retire these...


----------



## cboo357

Anyone at the show get to play around with a E1B????


----------



## Rzr800

jch79 said:


> If I bought it, or even if someone _gave_ me that light, I'd still not want to feed it with primaries. I think the point being made was that rechargeables made more sense to him, when using that many batteries. (+1 to that statement BTW). :shrug: And, it's not always about the price of the batteries that matters to people.
> 
> john


 
Wade made a good point and an even better one when offering that it may not be for "general use".

Certain illumination-related products are but yet another that must be manufactured here in the states for our government. As with many other items that we often (quote/unquote) 'overpay' for; SF prices certainly reflect this reality. SF is going to develop these high discharge lights around all weather primaries because our government could care less what a pallet of them costs or if the young soldier that we recently suggested a light for could not readily find them half-way around the world in his unit (his claim, not mine).

The former has absolutely nothing to do with the latter and if this light is made to eventually run on both primaries and rechargeables; the 'feat' will simply become yet another touted marketing success for both the core market and ours if the model enjoys a typical SF (long life) model run.

In my opinion, the investors recently brought in have been advised of a long term game plan that is probably not reflected very largely in what we have just witnessed here at SHOT. Maybe every govt. buyer out there is indeed very excited with these new offerings along with (obviously) a lot of hardcore SF CPF members...yet average Joe here is hoping that they have a lot more up their sleeves (and in a hurry) for all the recent funding that was thankfully secured.


----------



## AzGB

greenLED said:


> AzGB - please tell us more about those lights.


 
An oldie but a goodie. E2D with Black KL4, cobbled together. Looks like an E2D, but it thinks it's an L4. :laughing:

As you can see, one's been EDC'd quite a bit, the other's just a collector. Both started life as an E2D and the M600 Scout kit. I've been waiting for the E2D to grow an LED for _far too long._ If I had to guess, I'd say it's going to have the optic, CREE, and circuitry of the X300. Good beam, nice and bright, will be a wonderful EDC.


----------



## greenLED

AzGB said:


> An oldie but a goodie. E2D with Black KL4, cobbled together. Looks like an E2D, but it thinks it's an L4. :laughing:
> 
> As you can see, one's been EDC'd quite a bit, the other's just a collector. Both started life as an E2D and the M600 Scout kit. I've been waiting for the E2D to grow an LED for _far too long._ If I had to guess, I'd say it's going to have the optic, CREE, and circuitry of the X300. Good beam, nice and bright, will be a wonderful EDC.



:thanks: That's what I thought but the custom engraving and the tailcap threw me off.


----------



## Draven451

I am waiting to receive an L1 cree that I just purchased from a fellow CPF member - does that mean my light is now obsolete with all these great new 2008 Surefire choices! 

Or i may just need to get some more playmates so the L1 doesn't get bored by itself :twothumbs

Thanks for the update Matt~*


----------



## I came to the light...

Are the new U2s the same size as the old one? Shorter = best light ever  (But i think they will be longer )


----------



## KROMATICS

If the Beast II can run off either primaries or a rechargeable pack why not these?


----------



## quatra2008

any word on a new kroma?


----------



## andyross

All these new lights look good. Just wondering if there is any news on old favourites lik L4, L5 being upgraded. Been holding out for an L5 for a while but have waited to see if thay upgrade it.
Cgeers Andy


----------



## KeyGrip

Judging by what SureFire did with the Beast, it makes sense that they will introduce updates to the model once the market's reaction is known. Maybe they have a rechargeable handle version planned, but chose not to show it. MattK said that there were no release dates and that the models there were not functional.


----------



## Fooboy

I saw this in a thread on GlockTalk. Supposedly this is the new x400 ... although it looks like the camera autofocused behind the x400 :\


----------



## AzGB

http://www.surefirekorea.com/board/...2&page=1&type=v&num1=999944&num2=00000&lock=N

These X300/Laser pictures are a little sharper.

I like the X400 name, simplifies identification of the product.


----------



## KROMATICS

I came to the light... said:


> Are the new U2s the same size as the old one? Shorter = best light ever  (But i think they will be longer )



Judging solely from a blurry photo of a diagram showing the new models it looks like the new U2 models are longer and are a cross between the old U2 and L6 in terms of body design. They also look like they have a second selector ring near the tailcap unless that was the fuel gauge. It was just too blurry to make out. If only _someone_ would post a picture of it. 

The HID lights are freakin' huge. Much bigger than the mini Beast.


----------



## Numbers

Draven451 said:


> I am waiting to receive an L1 cree that I just purchased from a fellow CPF member - does that mean my light is now obsolete with all these great new 2008 Surefire choices!
> 
> Or i may just need to get some more playmates so the L1 doesn't get bored by itself :twothumbs
> 
> Thanks for the update Matt~*


I bought mine 2 mos ago but if it were launched today as were some of the others it would still be on the top of my list. It does however have playmates.
Enjoy.


----------



## KROMATICS

Looks like someone hacked PK's website. :thinking:


----------



## greenLED

KROMATICS said:


> Looks like someone hacked PK's website. :thinking:


Yup, "HaCKeD By EL_MuHaMMeD" :shakehead


----------



## BassClefJeff84

AzGB said:


> Mmmmmmmm E2D LED.
> 
> Looks like it's finally time to retire these...


 

that was a cruel thing to do:devil:. When I was scrolling down to look for some spy pictures, I got exited, stopped on yours and was dissapointed.

I wonder if the e2d led will be available in natural anodizing too.


----------



## lightplay22

E1b sounds exciting to me, can't wait to see the actual size and how it looks along side my HDS's.


----------



## Lightguy27

MattK said:


> Lightguy27 - you know where to go broke.


 
I would'nt even think about spending my money anywhere else Matt.

-Evan


----------



## Lightingguy321

nooo!!! someone hacked PKs website. They are going to pay for that... I was really hoping to get a look on the web page today to see if the 2008 pics got posted. Guess that won't happen now, on a side note, when will be able to see the real pk-e webpage again?


----------



## Monocrom

DaFABRICATA said:


> Theres a new one that projects a 3D image of Kate Beckensale....


 
I think js was hired to design that one, wasn't he? :lolsign:


----------



## Gimpy00Wang

BassClefJeff84 said:


> that was a cruel thing to do:devil:. When I was scrolling down to look for some spy pictures, I got exited, stopped on yours and was dissapointed.
> 
> I wonder if the e2d led will be available in natural anodizing too.



On the bright side they were probably not targeting his site. Rather, there was probably just a vulnerable common script or pkg on his site that was exploited. Bummer though. At least they didn't whack his content. Only the main page was replaced. All the other content is still there like here.

- Chris


----------



## Lightguy27

What do you guys mean someone hacked his site? Did he have pics of new stuff on it? Link please to said news or pics.

-Evan


----------



## KROMATICS

No, there were no new pictures there. I was looking there out of desperation. I can't believe 200 and 400 lumen versions of the U2 were announced and isn't a single picture of one. People must be seriously hung over or something. :buddies: Take an Aspirin and post!


----------



## 270winchester

oh feck, I'm gonna go broke this year.

Screw the E1B and the new KX2, bring on the E2D, U2A and U2B


----------



## this_is_nascar

MattK said:


> TITAN T1A - Yup, the AL TITAN is official - no date, no price, but expected this year, will use a CR123A, anodized black, barely bigger than the CR2 original I understand.



It's great to hear this. This is going to make just about about every other CR123-bsed light in this size obsolete.


----------



## Burgess

Thank you, MattK ! :twothumbs



Everyone ELSE is acting like:

What happens in Vegas, STAYS in Vegas.


_


----------



## 270winchester

this_is_nascar said:


> It's great to hear this. This is going to make just about about every other CR123-bsed light in this size obsolete.



agreed.


----------



## Lightingguy321

Are SSC P7 LEDs new to the market this year? I just checked seoul's web page for info on them and found nothing. These sound promising, but will they still have the thermal issue of shifting to "angry blue" if over heating? Wow, I want a new U2 (400 lm model).


----------



## bondr006

Are we ever going to get any pictures? Everyone has just got to be dying to see some friggin pictures. Even if it's just photos from the new catalog....GET UP SOME PICTURES PLEASE!!!! Holy bat crap....How hard could it possibly be to snap a few photos and get them over here to us poor slobs on CPF who couldn't go?


----------



## Gimpy00Wang

Maybe everyone just got home from SHOT and are now watching the SuperBowl...

- Chris


----------



## 276

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KROMATICS

Gimpy00Wang said:


> Maybe everyone just got home from SHOT and are now watching the SuperBowl...



Nah. It was the same last year. It was days before anything was posted. :shrug:


----------



## Burgess

"What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas"

:devil:
_


----------



## qarawol

bondr006 said:


> Are we ever going to get any pictures? Everyone has just got to be dying to see some friggin pictures. Even if it's just photos from the new catalog....GET UP SOME PICTURES PLEASE!!!! Holy bat crap....How hard could it possibly be to snap a few photos and get them over here to us poor slobs on CPF who couldn't go?




Look here...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2343649#post2343649


Njoy...


----------



## bondr006

We have this wonderful technology called wireless. You can darn sure bet that if I was a Shot, that I'd be bustin' to first to get pictures back here to CPF. Jees! Even if the guys are watching the Superbowl....They could still have a notebook in the lap getting stuff sent back here.:shrug:


----------



## Hitthespot

There were only two things I wanted this year. A less expensive aluminum Titan and a updated 200 Lumen U2. I would have felt blessed with one of these. 

400lm wait ............I feel light headed.

UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!!!!:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs

Bill


----------



## Lightguy27

Alright guys, the much awaited pics of SHOT 08 CPF Party. These are posted by Mr. Ted Bear but Ill provide a more convient link.
http://gallery.mac.com/jeffhong#100003&bgcolor=black&view=grid Enjoy all 400 photos.

-Evan


----------



## :)>

I have to agree that Surefire has really outdone themselves this year:

An aluminum Titan w/a CR123:twothumbs - If it is built ...for rugged use and is waterproof, it will likely be the standard by which 1 x CR123 lights are judged. I don't know what other 1 x CR123 will be able to match it. The only light that I can think of that offers something different or more would be the HDS / Ra Twisty because of it's ultra-rugged construction.
A 200 lumen (Surefire lumen) U2 that can be focused... come on:thumbsup:. I wonder how nice the focusing will be:thinking: but if the new design is as well executed as the original U2, it should stand at the top of the 2 x CR123 stack.
The 2 level, 45 lumen E1L and the 2 level 60 lumen E2L look fantastic too.
Great work Surefire! I hope your quality stays high and I hope that you make a mint off of the new products.


----------



## Crenshaw

djblank87 said:


> You seem to have been around long enough to understand a few things. One with this post you just posted you baiting and in turn trolling.
> 
> Crenshaw did the same thing, he tends to always remind Surefire fans of Fenix this and Fenix that. He baits members all the time with his post and anyone can see it if they look threw all his post.
> 
> Is there a Surefire army here? Yep!
> Is there a Fenix army here? Yep!
> The same goes for many, many companies that are in production today.
> 
> Not a single person in this thread mentioned anything regarding the President. But you did it to compare something but in a public forum your going to get ragged on and also praised in essence that is baiting also.
> 
> As for Surefire using primary cell, this answer has been said many, many times and being a member since 2006 you should already know the answer to your own question.
> 
> This thread was fine up until now, can we get back on track?
> 
> If you do not like Surefire then do not post in the particular thread, no biggie.


 
Dont get me wrong, i love both surefire and fenix, its just that fenix is much more accesible to people living outside the US. *Personally i love the idea of the L1, im waiting tor my paycheck to clear so i can paypal someone on BST* for one. But when surefire comes out with something like the E1B, with pretty much the same UI as a fenix minus the strobe and SOS,..:shrug: please lets not turn this into a surefire vs fenix thread, i understand that there are surefire fan boys, and fenix fanboys... but we are all one big flashaholic family, and im sorry if my posts have ever been taken as baiting 


I love surefire too, my first light was a G2Z,Trust me, i would love to have more surefires in my arsenal..but if you look at this thread, you will know why i dont... ..if surefire prices were a bit more accessible here, you would see my surefire collection start to build up.And if you see any of my posts in tailcap discussion, you would see I absolutley love the surefire twistie which is *in my opinion* the best possible tailcap switch a light could have, if only McGizmo made one in that style...

and *cv3po, *there was a reason i was so cryptic...., i agree with you, but everyone is entitled to thier own opinion.... so lets just keep our preference for other brands for whatever reason to ourselves k? 



Kiessling said:


> Crenshaw ... you'd re-think your attitude and baiting, too. For the same reasons.


I really never mean to bait anyone, sorry! 
whatever i write on these forums, is what i truely feel, i wouldnt post something for the sake of arguement, or to cause arguements, that why i usually stay out of fenix vs surefire, and cv3pokinda took me out of context (not blaming you cv3po), because that comment could have referred to any of the other brands that now have strobe and sos...and also, it could have been taken in a positive light like," fiinally surefire has a light with sos and strobe,yay!" kinda thing.If ever i have been taken to be baiting, or trolling i am truly sorry. 

back to shot show, inceidenty, if i wasnt a surefire fan, i wouldnt be checking out what they are getting out this year...

Crenshaw


----------



## KROMATICS

Lightguy27 said:


> Alright guys, the much awaited pics of SHOT 08 CPF Party. These are posted by Mr. Ted Bear but Ill provide a more convient link.
> http://gallery.mac.com/jeffhong#100003&bgcolor=black&view=grid Enjoy all 400 photos.



Thanks. There is a photo of the TA1 TITAN and the HID ARCLIGHTS in the gallery but the new U2 models are conspicuously absent. Since these are the lights *everyone* wants to see I'm curious why we haven't yet. Is there an embargo on releasing pictures of them? I wouldn't think so if they are in the catalog and the catalog is available at the Surefire booth. A crappy cellphone shot of the catalog page would do.

:thinking:


----------



## merkaba

Man if this new U2 can use 18650 it will be pretty much my ultimate light!


----------



## PhantomPhoton

merkaba said:


> Man if this new U2 can use 18650 it will be pretty much my ultimate light!



I doubt it'll be able to use 18650 out of the box. Hopefully though all it will need is an after market body though.


----------



## Mercaptan

KROMATICS said:


> Thanks. There is a photo of the TA1 TITAN and the HID ARCLIGHTS in the gallery but the new U2 models are conspicuously absent. Since these are the lights *everyone* wants to see I'm curious why we haven't yet. Is there an embargo on releasing pictures of them? I wouldn't think so if they are in the catalog and the catalog is available at the Surefire booth. A crappy cellphone shot of the catalog page would do.
> 
> :thinking:


 
Which pictures are these?


----------



## Lightguy27

I posted a link up in the page, take a look. It's 400 pics of the CPF party.

-Evan


----------



## KeyGrip

bondr006 said:


> We have this wonderful technology called wireless. You can darn sure bet that if I was a Shot, that I'd be bustin' to first to get pictures back here to CPF. Jees! Even if the guys are watching the Superbowl....They could still have a notebook in the lap getting stuff sent back here.:shrug:



Most (all?) SHOT vendors prohibit pictures at their booths. The same thing happened last year, and has probably been happening before that. People either have pictures and are asked not to show them, or they weren't allowed to take them in the first place. The pictures from the CPF party are the best we have for now.


----------



## carl

I wonder if Doug Ritter from "Equipped to Survive" is one of a few allowed to take pics since he has an annual review with many pics.


----------



## Sgt. LED

So a new KX2 will run 170 hours on low with primaries?
Damn.


----------



## yaesumofo

I saw a couple of images where flashlights were in peoples hands but nothing with the focus on a light. Which images are you refering to which had images of the new titan and the HID lights?
Thanks
Yaesumofo





KROMATICS said:


> Thanks. There is a photo of the TA1 TITAN and the HID ARCLIGHTS in the gallery but the new U2 models are conspicuously absent. Since these are the lights *everyone* wants to see I'm curious why we haven't yet. Is there an embargo on releasing pictures of them? I wouldn't think so if they are in the catalog and the catalog is available at the Surefire booth. A crappy cellphone shot of the catalog page would do.
> 
> :thinking:


----------



## Burgess

Wow !


Less than 20 hours old, and this thread *already* has well over


6,000 views ! ! ! :wow:


_


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Thats cause everyone here on CPF is a flashlight crack-head looking for a better fix!!!


----------



## milox

any pictures or scans of the new catalog?
thnkx


----------



## Monocrom

DaFABRICATA said:


> Thats cause everyone here on CPF is a flashlight crack-head looking for a better fix!!!


 
400 lumens from a U2! 

Correction, 400 _real _lumens from a U2!!


----------



## KROMATICS

milox said:


> any pictures or scans of the new catalog?
> thnkx



+1

Did they not have catalogs available? What's with the cone of silence?


----------



## KROMATICS

yaesumofo said:


> I saw a couple of images where flashlights were in peoples hands but nothing with the focus on a light. Which images are you refering to which had images of the new titan and the HID lights?
> Thanks
> Yaesumofo



HID

http://gallery.mac.com/jeffhong#100003/_MG_4474&bgcolor=black
http://gallery.mac.com/jeffhong#100003/_MG_4475&bgcolor=black

TA1 TITAN

http://gallery.mac.com/jeffhong#100003/_MG_4457&bgcolor=black

You need to download them to see them full size.


----------



## KROMATICS

I guess this is as close as we're going to get to seeing the new U2 then.


----------



## Monocrom

KROMATICS said:


> I guess this is as close as we're going to get to seeing the new U2 then.


 
The light to the left of the pic looks like the 6PD model. The new U2 is going to be *BIG.*


----------



## Illumination

This lineup is crazy...more good offerings being released this year than the past 3 combined!

Does this mark the swing of the pendulum back towards the premium US manufacturers?


----------



## KROMATICS

Monocrom said:


> The light to the left of the pic looks like the 6PD model. The new U2 is going to be *BIG.*



It may not be to scale but if it is then it's as big as the L6 and might explain why the L6 disappeared from the lineup. As I understand it the catalog shows all the specs so it would be a simple matter of someone posting the info. Then we could stop guessing.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

If thats the 123 Al Titan then count me out. Its almost the size of the E1B!
What ae those wires coming out of it, it looks like a 3.5mm headphone plug

U2 does look very L6 sized. But for what it can do....I'd gladly find a holster for it.


----------



## KROMATICS

MattK said:


> UA2, UB2 and HID are all shown in the catalog - mulitple pics and decent details. We got to see prototypes in action for the UA/UB2 (at the party, not the booth) but the HID was not functional.



What details are listed in the catalog? It looks as big as the L6 in the only picture we have. Is that correct? Was the prototype at the party the L6 with the silver head on it? How does the fuel gauge work? Is it located on the tailcap? Thanks again.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

Adding a laser to the x300 doubled the price of it! Its going to be more expensive than the gun its mounted to. 

Well..now I have 2 options. Improve my marksmanship with the x300 or get a TLR2


----------



## 276

when does the new catalog come out??


----------



## DaFABRICATA

KROMATICS said:


> I guess this is as close as we're going to get to seeing the new U2 then.


 




The weaponlight mounted on the gun in this pic has a pretty big head, I wonder whats up with it!

Also whats that vainy flesh colored thing in the picture?
Looks like either an arm or Mclovins qoutemaybe someone really does like flashlights that much:laughing:.....Sorry, had to.


----------



## MattK

You're all welcome. 

As many answers as I can give for now....

I don't think there was a TA1 to be seen. No pricing was discussed. My GUESS is $250 +/- $50. I was told that it's just slightly bigger - negligibly so.

E2D uses an optic IIRC and has a digital 2 stage forward clicky - like the LumaPower Epsilon lights. IIRC it's low>high>off for E series lights.

A rechargeable solution is planned for the HID eventually. Remember this light is made for the tactical market where cost is less of an issue than readiness. Also, as some have pointed out if you can afford the light - cost of batteries shouldn't be a major issue. No price/availability announced. This light isn't made for the consumer market. NiMh/NiCd are affected too much by ambient temps to be a good choice. I'd bet money this light is well over $1k.

I didn't see any new filters but I didn't ask either. I did see a Surefire pen though - I'm not kidding. 

Oh, I forgot to mention the Combat rings - a set of three polymer/neoprene rings for the 1" bodies that make it easier to use various weapon/light grips. Very cool and smart - I wish I had thought of that!!

The silver headed light is a prototype of the UB2, the head was experimental and will not be on the final light - the final UB2 will be the same size as the UA2 IIRC. 

The Quad die P7 is like a Lux V on crack. Big smooth floody beam on the lights we saw it in. Forward voltage is ~3.5+/-, standard availability is still 2-3 months out according to the SSC reps which is why the UA2 is a few months off.

The variable focus is like a camera zoom, twist to adjust. The UA2 prototype was a bit ringy at ~1M on a wall - er ceiling actually - but PK said production version would be less ringy. Fuel guage is an R/Y/G LED which changes color. 

The E1B is awesome, I got to play with it and it's a home run.

The X400 is still probably a few months out.

SF offering strobe has nothing to do with Fenix as some have suggested. It's simply a response to rising demand from tactical buyers and the Strobe rate on a Fenix isn't a tactical rate - look the the LL Striker or Gladius for effective strobe rates.

The catalogs are both out as is the calender.

No L2/L4 announcements or comments.

The new SSC L1 is most defintely not made obselete with the new lights/dropins.

The pics from the demo case are not to scale - the X400 is not as long as a 6PL.


----------



## cat

If the U2 is going to be spoilt by sos and strobe, what to speak of "fuel gauges", I'd better get one of the current ones before they're hard to get.


----------



## PhilV

KROMATICS said:


> HID
> 
> http://gallery.mac.com/jeffhong#100003/_MG_4474&bgcolor=black
> http://gallery.mac.com/jeffhong#100003/_MG_4475&bgcolor=black
> 
> TA1 TITAN
> 
> http://gallery.mac.com/jeffhong#100003/_MG_4457&bgcolor=black
> 
> You need to download them to see them full size.



from firefox..
Right Click picture > View Image
depending on your resolution perhaps another left click to expand to full size.

IE has similar functions.


----------



## MattK

cat said:


> If the U2 is going to be spoilt by sos and strobe, what to speak of "fuel gauges", I'd better get one of the current ones before they're hard to get.



Wait till you've seen a pic before saying that. These features don't 'spoil' the light - they add functionality. If you don't want to use them you don't have to; you don't have to scroll through them, you simply choose not to use them.


----------



## Monocrom

MattK said:


> I did see a Surefire pen though - I'm not kidding.


 
Did they mention which pen company will be making the pen for them? I just can't see Surefire spending the money needed in order to tool up to make pens themselves. Not exactly an inexpensive thing to do.

Please tell me it's not going to be marketed as some sort of "Combat Pen." Timberline did that, and I really hope Surefire didn't make such a horrible mistake too.

Ironically, the one pen line that would have looked perfectly in place with the Surefire name was recently discontinued I believe.... Rotring model 600. Tough as nails pen line.


----------



## MattK

It looked like it was made in house - but they were handmade prototypes. I don't think there's much 'tooling' I'm sure it's all CAD/CAM. It was very heavy and had a glass breaker on the back end. It might just be a flight of fancy but it was cool.


----------



## Monocrom

MattK said:


> It looked like it was made in house - but they were handmade prototypes. I don't think there's much 'tooling' I'm sure it's all CAD/CAM. It was very heavy and had a glass breaker on the back end. It might just be a flight of fancy but it was cool.


 
Thanks for the fast response.... Yet another new SF product that I'm now interested in. My wallet gonna hate me.


----------



## KROMATICS

PhilV said:


> from firefox..
> Right Click picture > View Image
> depending on your resolution perhaps another left click to expand to full size.
> 
> IE has similar functions.



I tired it with Firefox and it did open a slightly larger version at 799x533 but if you download it it's much larger at 2036x3054.


----------



## milox

So E2dL will have two stages?
120lm on high? and how much on low? 
Any runtime info? 
Not sure how i feel about forward two stage clickie, 
ETA is march?
msrp 136 $,


----------



## PhantomPhoton

MattK said:


> SF offering strobe has nothing to do with Fenix as some have suggested. It's simply a response to rising demand from tactical buyers and the Strobe rate on a Fenix isn't a tactical rate - look the the LL Striker or Gladius for effective strobe rates.



I completely agree that most of the Chinese "strobes" are useless fast blinking, not tactical strobes. I look forward to SF using an effective strobe frequency.

I think SOS is dumb though. Is the U2 really going to have an SOS? I don't mind having a small EDC with it but on a tactical light like a U2... um, why?

Thanks for the responses MattK.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

PhantomPhoton said:


> I completely agree that most of the Chinese "strobes" are useless fast blinking, not tactical strobes. I look forward to SF using an effective strobe frequency.
> 
> I think SOS is dumb though. Is the U2 really going to have an SOS? I don't mind having a small EDC with it but on a tactical light like a U2... um, why?
> 
> Thanks for the responses MattK.


 



I agree! I find most stobes are too fast and ineffective. The only time I've been able to get a good strobe rate was if the batteries were going dead and had reduced output with one of my Cree drop-ins. I used it while walking down the stairs with my friend in from if me, he immediatly fell the rest of the way down (about 3-4 stairs) Luckily he was not hurt, but he used to make fun of my "flashlights" until that incident. He was laughing uncontrolably and thought it was so cool that a flashlight could do that. For the most part I don't use that function...simply becouse it is not an effective strobe rate, but I can deffinetly see using it IF it was set correctly.

I can't wait for these new lights!!:green:


----------



## qarawol

I thought all PK party pics should have been on one thread. Since this is the LED thread and the NEW Surefire Flashlight is LED (except the HID)... I guess I'll post a few here since it has been asked for so much.


The secret weapons...






























Am I good or what???


Njoy...


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Thank you for posting those!!!*


----------



## KROMATICS

Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## FlashSpyJ

Thanks for posting that pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## djblank87

:bow::bow::bow::bow:

O, my word...............that looks awesome...........:thumbsup:


----------



## Daniel_sk

The new U2 looks interesting, but a bit too "tactical" - I always thought that the U2 is more like a outdoors flashlight. And where is the knurling? The new E1B doesn't have knurling too (althought I can understand that, because it's a "Backup").


----------



## FlashSpyJ

I think the new (200 L) U2 looks really great! I always liked the look on the M3, and would want a M3 led! The new U2 looks similar to the M3, and it has all the features I want!

The 400 L U2 is to big to be carrying around a lot, but its looks cool to!

Theres only one thing about the 200 L U2 I think they could have done better, and thats the shape of the head, I would want a slightly less straight and plainy look. Could be formed a bit like the M3 head. It kinda looks like a camera objective.

I buy whether they have this form or not, I always wanted a U2, Im glad I waited! (I think  )


----------



## sledhead

Great pics qarawol. Must have been a great experience being there in person! Maybe next year:thumbsup:


----------



## Westminster

*New from Surefire at SS2008*

I'm a bit confused about what SF announced at the show. Would attendees be able to help out by summarizing the new stuff in this thread? From what I gather, this is what has been reported so far:

UA2 OPTIMUS
--------------
Features: a variable focus U2, eight levels, SOS, Strobe and batt indicator. 
Max lumens: 200L?
Runtime (min/max): ??
cost: ???
available: ??

E1B
-----
Features: ??
Max lumens: ??
Runtime (min/max): ??
cost: ???
available: ??

E2dL 
------
Features: will have two stages?
Max lumens: ??
Runtime (min/max): ??
cost: ???
available: ??


E1B
-----
Features: will have two stages?
Max lumens: ??
Runtime (min/max): ??
cost: ???
available: ??


Surefire HID
--------------
Features: ?
Max lumens: ??
Runtime (min/max): ??
cost: ???
available: ??

Surefire Pen?
-----------------
Features: ?
Max lumens: ??
Runtime (min/max): ??
cost: ???
available: ??

"Combat Ring"
--------------
Features: "a rubber ring and finger ring that fits onto the end of most Surefire 
flashlights and facilitates the "Graham Method" of holding both pistol and 
flashlight together. " (From John Farnam report )
Available:?
cost: ~$10?


----------



## Mercaptan

Oh God, that's a downright sexy illumination tool.


----------



## Kiessling

The UA2 is so sexy !!!
I want it badly, despite the strobe and ... gasp ... SOS.

And I don't think one can just ignore the features. I'll have to think about the fact that they are there when selecting another mode ... which means I have to know where they are in order to avoid them. Takes away the intuitive part of the UI, which is somewhat sad.

bernie


----------



## _R__Y__A__N_

I _must_ get a UA2 Optimus. I personally love the tactical look; I'm glad they included the rubber combat ring. All it's missing is a Defender-style bezel.  When will the Optimus be released, again? In May?

The light in the bottom picture is the U2B Invictus, right?


----------



## Thujone

The UA2 looks amazing! Could be my first SF. I just am a bit surprised they are only rating it at 200L.. I was under the impression the P7 was capable of much better out the front output.


----------



## Crenshaw

one sexy light, but the "volume" thing looks wierd, but i sooo wish i coudl afford this...

Crenshaw


----------



## J!m

Some cool stuff there!

I don't know if they did it, or if they even thought of it, but it would be quite easy to have one of two 'lock-out' options for the SOS and strobe functions to prevent accidentally activating them...

1) Have a second detent spring/ball (I assume this is what they used on the U2- I have not handled it) so that the resistance is noticeably greater when you get to the last two functions.

2) Have a release pin so that you have to press the pin while rotating to get the strobe/SOS functions. This way you can twist it all the way (which I assume would be the maximum output setting) and not go into strobe or SOS accidentally.

These solutions assume that the strobe and sos functions are at the last two positions of the ring: low-med-high-higher-higher still-highest-(insert stop here)-strobe-SOS

Either solution would be easy to implement, and fully functional for this light.

Unfortunately, no one asked me...:thinking:

PS although this light has tactical uses, I think a simpler light is better suited to actual tactical (by which I mean used in combination with a handgun) uses... Any tool of this sort should be simple, rugged and dependable. I do not doubt the [email protected] has these features; however a twist-on single output light is (in my opinion) the only true tactical lights available, as they are very simple and robust.

(apologies in advance if this is too far off-topic!)


----------



## KeyGrip

*Re: New from Surefire at SS2008*



Westminster said:


> I'm a bit confused about what SF announced at the show. Would attendees be able to help out by summarizing the new stuff in this thread?



Many of those answers are in MattK's first post in this thread. The E1B, E1L, and E2L are on the SureFire website.


----------



## monkeyboy

The last pic on post #161 looks a lot like the surefire L6.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

Paypal sent for the new U2's!


----------



## NordMetal

MattK said:


> . . .
> E2D uses an optic IIRC and has a digital 2 stage forward clicky - like the LumaPower Epsilon lights. IIRC it's low>high>off for E series lights.
> . . .



Does this clicky configuration allow anyhow a fast switch to high mode,
like pushing it full to the end or something like that?
Just wondering that I would want a simple UI for a self defence light, aren't you? :thinking:
Because of the lack of brain power and low dexterity under severe stress situation. :sweat:

Anyway I give it a try.


----------



## wquiles

Cool photos - thanks to all for sharing 

Will


----------



## Nathan

NordMetal said:


> Does this clicky configuration allow anyhow a fast switch to high mode,
> like pushing it full to the end or something like that?


 
I haven't played with one yet, but my understanding is that you click once for high.


Thanks to those who posted pics. Lots of great stuff coming from SF. Unfortunately most will be beyond my budget.

As for strobes, I think they have their place in mil./LE, and SF is just answering to that. In my very limited experience, the sweet spot for maximum disorientation is 12 Hz. Hopefully that's what SF went with.


----------



## tazambo

Excellent info and photos.


----------



## KROMATICS

Thujone said:


> The UA2 looks amazing! Could be my first SF. I just am a bit surprised they are only rating it at 200L.. I was under the impression the P7 was capable of much better out the front output.



That's 200 lumens out the front of the flashlight. Surefire doesn't use the "emitter" lumens gimmick.


----------



## KROMATICS

What happens if you accidentally activate the strobe or sos modes? I mean, how much does it hurt? Will it kill me? It must cause great pain as it seems as though many here are extremely worried about activating them by mistake. If it is so dangerous how can they get away with including them? I'm concerned.


----------



## Patriot

Although it's much different than I had pictured it, I do like it. I'm not sure what that ramped graphic is on the head...maybe just an "increase/decrease" indicated... but I'm not particularly fond of that. After the first couple of minutes with the light a person would become accustomed with which way to turn it. Maybe is the battery indicator thought...I don't know. I don't mind strobe but I don't care for SOS either. Overall very nice looking though.


----------



## NA8

KROMATICS said:


> What happens if you accidentally activate the strobe or sos modes?



On my L2D100 you get annoyed and press the switch again. YMMV.

Looks like the new U2 dial a mode would be a good way to handle it.


----------



## Sinjz

Ooooo... the TITAN T1A sounds like something I'd be interested in. Do current Titan owners like the interface? Any problems with it?

Also does anybody know how much power is required to power up the SSC P7? I assume the UA2 and the U2B use a 2xcr123 setup, but I want to know if they would work in a single cell setup like the TW4. Anybody know?


----------



## Sinjz

So the E1B and the new E1L differ only in color, clip and how high the high and low the low is? Seem like they are pretty much the same light to me. :thinking:


----------



## Kiessling

Clip, knurling, high and low (and maybe whch engages first?), color ... yes. Maybe beam spread, but we'll see that.


----------



## kongfuchicken

I'm gonna be really redundant here and say that the new u2a looks amazing. I really do wish they implemented the titan brightness control in a bigger light like the u2a/b though...
Ah well I guess there'll be a time for that too.


----------



## CallMeDave

NA8 said:


> On my L2D100 you get annoyed and press the switch again. YMMV.



He was making a joke.



Dave
(who appreciated the humor)


----------



## Sinjz

djblank87 said:


> You seem to have been around long enough to understand a few things. One with this post you just posted you baiting and in turn trolling.
> 
> ...
> 
> Not a single person in this thread mentioned anything regarding the President. But you did it to compare something but in a public forum your going to get ragged on and also praised in essence that is baiting also.
> 
> ...



I completely agree. I keep seeing it again and again, where people troll and bait and they are basically left to do so by the mods. I'm sure some mods miss it, but I can't help but think other mods let some of it slide because of their own leanings. All this crap should be tapped down, but it isn't.  Usually you see the response to it tapped down quick though :shakehead:


----------



## Icebreak

qarawol said:


> Am I good or what???



Yes, you are. Thanks.

Hot diggity dog that Optimus is a great looking flashlight. Variable brightness. Variable focus. Form factor similar to a Z3 but even better. 200 Surefire lumens. And look at that gorgeous anodize.

Great day in the morning! Thanks, PK. Awesome, awesome, awesome.


----------



## slick228

Sinjz said:


> So the E1B and the new E1L differ only in color, clip and how high the high and low the low is? Seem like they are pretty much the same light to me. :thinking:



No, they are different. The E1B *starts on high* at 80 lumens and the low is 5 lumens. The E1L *starts on low* at 3 lumens and the high is 45 lumens.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

That U2 looks incredible! I would love to have one but told the old lady no flashlights over $100 no matter what! Starting to wish I wouldn't have said that. 

On a side note, was there anything else that looked really cool at the Shot Show from any other manufacturers?


----------



## Sinjz

Kiessling said:


> Clip, knurling, high and low (and maybe whch engages first?), color ... yes. Maybe beam spread, but we'll see that.





slick228 said:


> No, they are different. The E1B *starts on high* at 80 lumens and the low is 5 lumens. The E1L *starts on low* at 3 lumens and the high is 45 lumens.



Thanks for the info guys. I didn't know one starts low and the other starts high. So the E1L is like the L1, but with a clicky. 

BTW, I think the E1B and E1L probably have the same beam as they both sue the TIR lens (unless there are different variations on the TIR).


----------



## slick228

qarawol said:


> I thought all PK party pics should have been on one thread. Since this is the LED thread and the NEW Surefire Flashlight is LED (except the HID)... I guess I'll post a few here since it has been asked for so much.
> 
> 
> The secret weapons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I good or what???
> 
> 
> Njoy...



qarawol,

You took some nice pictures with your Sony. I'm impressed. I reviewed some of my pictures, and I don't think they came out as nice as yours. It was a pleasure meeting you and I had a great time hanging out with you as well. 

P.S. Thank you for the CPF key chain.


----------



## slick228

Sinjz said:


> BTW, I think the E1B and E1L probably have the same beam as they both sue the TIR lens (unless there are different variations on the TIR).



As far as I can tell when I made the comparison, they appear to be identical with different intensity.


----------



## LiteFan

Monocrom said:


> Did they mention which pen company will be making the pen for them? I just can't see Surefire spending the money needed in order to tool up to make pens themselves. Not exactly an inexpensive thing to do.
> 
> Please tell me it's not going to be marketed as some sort of "Combat Pen." Timberline did that, and I really hope Surefire didn't make such a horrible mistake too.
> 
> Ironically, the one pen line that would have looked perfectly in place with the Surefire name was recently discontinued I believe.... Rotring model 600. Tough as nails pen line.


 
Rotring 600's are still in stock http://www.dalyspenshop.com/store2005/product.asp


----------



## TITAN1833

adirondackdestroyer said:


> That U2 looks incredible! I would love to have one but told the old lady no flashlights over $100 no matter what! Starting to wish I wouldn't have said that.
> 
> On a side note, was there anything else that looked really cool at the Shot Show from any other manufacturers?


 Good question?


----------



## ernsanada

Are the new U2's using an optic?


----------



## rtt

First, thank you to all the folks that posted info on the 2008 Shot Show! I recently was able to thin my herd down to three lights using only cr123 cells. One G2L in my truck and also used in my garage for working on my cars, one G2L in my business case and an A2 used inside the house and on my bed stand.

I am now thinking :naughty:I will have to replace the G2L in my business case with an E1D:twothumbs and the A2 with the new Optimus:twothumbs. SF did not announce anything that can replace the G2L for using around the garage with grease on the hands.

2008 is a SF vintage year!


----------



## Empath

Sinjz said:


> I completely agree. I keep seeing it again and again, where people troll and bait and they are basically left to do so by the mods. I'm sure some mods miss it, but I can't help but think other mods let some of it slide because of their own leanings. All this crap should be tapped down, but it isn't.  Usually you see the response to it tapped down quick though :shakehead:



I believe a moderator did address the situation. I assure you that the situation was addressed in the manner that discussion among CPF staff indicated as proper and purposeful. It's unfortunate that our actions weren't executed in the manner you endorse, but perhaps we can make up for it by dealing with this failure to consider the rules and the off-topic disruption. Three day suspension.

_Edit: rule violations listed - by request from effected member:

Rule Four

Regarding the creation of a new member to bypass the ban, note particularly the part that reads:



Attempts to circumvent being banned by reregistering under another name will be considered a blatant disregard for the rules of these forums and subsequent usernames will also be banned. In addition, the attempts to circumvent the rules will not go favorably for you when/if you should ask to be unbanned.

Click to expand...


Rule violation of number six. Note the part that says:




The moderators and administrators of CPF are around in order to keep order. Do not whine or complain about the rules and do not abuse the moderators or administrators for enforcing the rules. It is very disruptive to the board when gripes take over a thread. Take them off the board in either private messages or email.

Click to expand...


The ONLY permissible methods of conveying your dissatisfaction in board moderation as permitted by the rules would be by email, PM, or perhaps discussing it in the Underground. Interrupting the flow and topic of a thread by posting your complaints within the thread are not permissible. _


----------



## KeyGrip

adirondackdestroyer said:


> On a side note, was there anything else that looked really cool at the Shot Show from any other manufacturers?



There are threads about Mag, Inova, and Streamlight. The latter two in that list also have some exciting things planned from what I heard.


----------



## Beastmaster

LiteFan said:


> Rotring 600's are still in stock http://www.dalyspenshop.com/store2005/product.asp



Heh - Rotring 600's are still my fave pen. I own a bunch of them....and still use them.

-Steve


----------



## knightrider

Was looking at the SF website under tailcaps and didn't see any twisties? Have they never offered them as accessories or were they removed? I just wanted to get another twisty and couldn't find them.


----------



## LiteFan

Beastmaster said:


> Heh - Rotring 600's are still my fave pen. I own a bunch of them....and still use them.
> 
> -Steve


 
Going to be ordering one for myself, have you tried the rollerball?


----------



## qarawol

slick228 said:


> qarawol,
> 
> You took some nice pictures with your Sony. I'm impressed. I reviewed some of my pictures, and I don't think they came out as nice as yours. It was a pleasure meeting you and I had a great time hanging out with you as well.
> 
> P.S. Thank you for the CPF key chain.




Your WELCOME for the key chain and it was a pleasure to meet you too. Thanks for the props on my picturess. I too think they came out GREAT!


How 'bout this one...








Njoy...


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

Anyone know how the focus is on the U2A is? 

When you go from spot to flood does the bezel move up and down or is it fixed like some L series Canon glass ?


----------



## FrogmanM

lil late here but...DARN I SHOULD NOT HAVE LOOKED AT THIS THREAD! anyways, bring on the TITAN T1A

08 is gonna hurt

Mayo


----------



## manoloco

Beastmaster said:


> Heh - Rotring 600's are still my fave pen. I own a bunch of them....and still use them.
> 
> -Steve


 
sorry for going off topic too, but this a good chance to note a dying breed: 5.6mm leadholders (todays leadholders are mostly 0.5mm), nothing more reliable, and great for sketching on any scale if you like drawing or designing, you run out of lead? heck put a bit of any staining chalk type stuff on the tip and you are set, or carve a charcoal to fit it in a pinch, however i love using graphite 6B leads, koh-i-noor is a great brand, this is one of the ones i use:

http://www.leadholder.com/lh-non-kin-5649.html#hardtmuth-ag_5649

the feel and versatility of these leadholders is great, and they are reliable (never any have failed on me, and the mechanism stays smooth as butter), not to mention beautiful, will post pictures of a disassembled one in a proper post when i have time.


----------



## Spence

Matt K-
Thanks again for the report. Obviously both you and SureFire know what they're doing...ALL of my lunch money and spare cash is now committed to you for 2008. Got to love it, can't wait for the catalogs.
Spence


----------



## jonman007

so have we established the new u2 uses an optic?


----------



## slick228

jonman007 said:


> so have we established the new u2 uses an optic?



The UA2 Optimus is using a TIR lens with a "Zoom plate" that is made of a optical-grade polymer, and the UB2 Invictus is using a reflector.


----------



## enLIGHTenment

Mention of the Kroma is conspicuous by its absence.

...although with the adoption of click click click clickidy click interfaces and SOS gimmicks I'm not sure if an updated Kroma would be a good thing or not...


----------



## fieldops

Those U2's look great. well, at least I have time to save up for them, since they're not out for a bit


----------



## FlashSpyJ

slick228 said:


> The UA2 Optimus is using a TIR lens with a "Zoom plate" that is made of a optical-grade polymer, and the UB2 Invictus is using a reflector.



Could this be good?!

I didnt like the optics on the L1....I dont like optics in general, they produce far to less spillbeam.

It might be waist of light compared to optics, but personally I think a reflector is way better! With the L1 I had to move it around to get a picture of a dark place. With Opticshq led drop in for their SF kit, you get a wide side spill which is very useful, this is what I want! I really liked the beam on the old U2! Thats wh I got so excited about the new U2s, Im interested in the 200 Lumen model...

I really hop this optics are better some how, hopfully the zoomy thing works properly. And not like a m*g lite.

Hope I dont sound to cranky about it...


----------



## Brozneo

Patriot36 said:


> Although it's much different than I had pictured it, I do like it. I'm not sure what that ramped graphic is on the head...maybe just an "increase/decrease" indicated... but I'm not particularly fond of that. After the first couple of minutes with the light a person would become accustomed with which way to turn it. Maybe is the battery indicator thought...I don't know. I don't mind strobe but I don't care for SOS either. Overall very nice looking though.


 
I reacon the ramped graphic is to do with the focus of the light - as the bezel looks like it has a switch around it...


----------



## Lightguy27

Wait a minute, I think I have just noticed something that will ease the hate of Strobe and SOS.





Is it just me, or does the selector ring look as if it is labled?? In the Pic you can clearly make out MAX and STR. If all the settings are labled it should pretty much eliminate the guessing game as long as you are looking when you are switching, which does still a little impair the perfect selector ring that the U2 has. Ohwell, lableing is a big help though. And personally, I don't give a damb if it has strobe or SOS, I am still going to buy it, along with the new E2DL. Those are the two lights I really want this year. Ill hold off on saying I want the Invictus because of size issues. Also, does anybody know if the Optimus(Pictured above) takes two or three batteries?

-Evan


----------



## Lightguy27

Spence said:


> Matt K-
> Thanks again for the report. Obviously both you and SureFire know what they're doing...ALL of my lunch money and spare cash is now committed to you for 2008. Got to love it, can't wait for the catalogs.
> Spence


 

I agree, Matt is the one who gave this awesome report, why buy these lights from anywhere else. Especially when he get's them so darn early, E1B's are shipping out to us pre-order peeps this Friday or next Monday.

-Evan


----------



## Kiessling

Yepp, informing those who couldn't attend is much appreciated and will be mirrored in buying decisions once the new lights are out. 
bernie


----------



## FlashSpyJ

Lightguy27 said:


> Wait a minute, I think I have just noticed something that will ease the hate of Strobe and SOS.
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does the selector ring look as if it is labled?? In the Pic you can clearly make out MAX and STR. If all the settings are labled it should pretty much eliminate the guessing game as long as you are looking when you are switching, which does still a little impair the perfect selector ring that the U2 has. Ohwell, lableing is a big help though. And personally, I don't give a damb if it has strobe or SOS, I am still going to buy it, along with the new E2DL. Those are the two lights I really want this year. Ill hold off on saying I want the Invictus because of size issues. Also, does anybody know if the Optimus(Pictured above) takes two or three batteries?
> 
> -Evan



I has been said before, that If you dont want to use the strobe and SOS you simply just dont use them. And that would then mean you dont twist the selector ring to that position, and that the strobe and sos are located at the far end on one of the direction I guess. It looks like you select them with the same selector ring, I thought I read that sos and strobe was selected by a whole other ring or something, but Ill guess their in the same place judging from the picture.

So if Im not looking and want to select the lowest mode, do I then have to twist the selector ring all the way to the right or left, and then click in three steps back? or is it to the high mode end?


----------



## Kiessling

The problem is that I always have to keep in mind that SOS and strobe are there. Imagine using some middle level and wanting to go to high ... you can't just twist until the end because you'll end up strobing your target instead of illuminating it. 
It is not a big bummer, but still ... sort of annyoing.

I hope at least the LEOs can make some use of it 

bernie


----------



## Manzerick

I'm sure the UI will be nizzzzzzzze!!!!


I really can't wait for the 400 lumen jobba!!! WOW WOW WOW!!!



Now, does anyone want to see me their old U2 at a discount?.. you know... Like free?!?!?!?!?!?! 


This really changes everything!!!


----------



## MSaxatilus

> The UA2 Optimus is using a TIR lens with a "Zoom plate" that is made of a optical-grade polymer, and the UB2 Invictus is using a reflector.


 
...oh no. I hate optics. :shakehead

MSax


----------



## Phredd

knightrider said:


> Was looking at the SF website under tailcaps and didn't see any twisties?



The SF tailcaps are both push-button and twist. Push for momentary on. Twist for constant on.


----------



## bondr006

I like both optics and reflectors. My ML1 is optic and a real thrower. I am looking forward to the new E1B , because I also like both twisty's and clickies. I will have a new E1B, a new KX2 head to put on my E2 body, the E2D LED, and the new Titan T1A. The new U2's look very interesting, but I am not as interested in them right now. Milky is modding my U2 with 4 Rebels to 500+ lumens.....AND NO STROBE OR SOS. So, I think that will amply fulfill my needs for an updated, more powerful U2. 

Thanks MattK for all the great info, and thanks to all who are providing such nice pictures. I sure wish we could put some names to some of the faces we are seeing though.


----------



## 83Venture

I have started to move away from special rechargable batteries and the 123 lights. But if the Titan comes in less than $150.00 I will probabily backslide some and get one. What do you think Surefires release on these will be, Late this year or early next year?


----------



## BGater

Kinda skim reading, may have passed it up but are any of the new lights having an option for say a single 18650 or are they all 123's ? Could be my year for Surefire if so ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Praxis

bondr006 said:


> Milky is modding my U2 with 4 Rebels to 500+ lumens.....AND NO STROBE OR SOS. So, I think that will amply fulfill my needs for an updated, more powerful U2.



Same here, but I'm definitely looking forward to playing with an Al Titan. Should be a fun Surefire year!


----------



## greenstuffs

the NEW U2, AL Titan, E1B, E2DL OMFG the list goes on and on!! 
I know where to get my stuff :nana:


----------



## Monocrom

BGater said:


> Kinda skim reading, may have passed it up but are any of the new lights having an option for say a single 18650 or are they all 123's ? Could be my year for Surefire if so ! :thumbsup:


 
Nothing was mentioned in the thread about the use of 18650s.


----------



## Patriot

Lightguy27 said:


> Also, does anybody know if the Optimus(Pictured above) takes two or three batteries?




It appears to be a two-er.


----------



## Black Majik

That U2A looks nice :twothumbs


----------



## Lightguy27

FlashSpyJ said:


> I has been said before, that If you dont want to use the strobe and SOS you simply just dont use them. And that would then mean you dont twist the selector ring to that position, and that the strobe and sos are located at the far end on one of the direction I guess. It looks like you select them with the same selector ring, I thought I read that sos and strobe was selected by a whole other ring or something, but Ill guess their in the same place judging from the picture.
> 
> So if Im not looking and want to select the lowest mode, do I then have to twist the selector ring all the way to the right or left, and then click in three steps back? or is it to the high mode end?


 

It has'nt been said before. It is simple common sense that if you don't want to use them you don't have to. But im pretty sure that it has not been said that the levels are labled.

-Evan


----------



## Lightguy27

Patriot36 said:


> It appears to be a two-er.


 

Yeah that is what I thought. I think the body length comes from the longer head.

-Evan


----------



## Lightguy27

Yep, my thoughts are confirmed. The UA2 is labled.




This photograph is not mine and is the Property of Ken Lunde.

-Evan


----------



## MSaxatilus

Nice pic!!! 

:thumbsup:

MSax


----------



## slick228

I'm surprised that no one mentioned anything about the new SureFire KL9. It's suppose to be a LED Conversion head with 4 die, running on 9-volt. This will probably replace the KL6. With the 4 die, this bezel can produce 400 lumens with ease.


----------



## FlashSpyJ

Lightguy27 said:


> It has'nt been said before. It is simple common sense that if you don't want to use them you don't have to. But im pretty sure that it has not been said that the levels are labled.
> 
> -Evan



It has, maybe not in this thread, there are at least three different threads regarding something about the last shot show, in one of them it has been said... 

Cant keep track of them all


----------



## greenLED

That is very cool. Seems to me like you'd select the "mode" via the selector ring, and then adjust the brightness rotating the bezel? :thinking:



Lightguy27 said:


> Yep, my thoughts are confirmed. The UA2 is labled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This photograph is not mine and is the Property of Ken Lunde.
> 
> -Evan


----------



## Loomy

I don't think so. That light is supposed to have a variable focus beam, and in order to do that something in the head will have to move. I assume that graphic denotes "bigger beam -> smaller beam".

The ring on the other hand would work just like the U2, except on either end the SOS and strobe will be activated. There may even be resistance on either end, like a click, to show when you are entering either mode.

The tail cap could do something like in the kroma, but there is no marking to suggest that...


----------



## KROMATICS

I just noticed the Optimus does not have a pocket clip in any of these pictures but does in the Surefire diagram.


----------



## Helios1

I just watched on the NRA website (Cam & Co. show) a live broadcast interview from the SHOT SHOW with Derek McDonald from Surefire. He demonstrated and talked about the E1B and the UA2. I am very impressed :thumbsup:and will definitely put both on my "to purchase" list :twothumbs. He said that the UA2 project is approximately 95% complete with an expected "roll out date" to be about three months. He stated that this 2 battery light has a lumen rate/run time range of 2 (100hours) to 200 (1hour). The estimated cost at this time is $299.00. The UA2 goes from a perfect beam spot to a perfect beam flood. He demonstrated the spot but did not show the flood. He also demonstrated the SOS and STROBE modes but I couldn't see how he controlled these features.


----------



## KeyGrip

KROMATICS said:


> I just noticed the Optimus does not have a pocket clip in any of these pictures but does in the Surefire diagram.



I'm assuming that the pictures we are seeing are of prototypes, and I'm expecting small changes in the product that's released. They probably have plans to put a clip on it but don't have it on the proto.


----------



## gottawearshades

Thanks for all the intelligence, folks.

The new U2 might force me to beat my own record for $ spent on a non-custom light.

I haven't seen the "fuel gage." Is it . . . an LED display?


----------



## FlashSpyJ

Dont you twist the head to zoom in and out? Like a MagLite head, spot to floody?
And the selector ring selects the sos strobe and the various brightness?


----------



## carl

Did someone say this was a twisty for constant on/momentary pushbutton? What happened to forward clicky constant on?


----------



## tvodrd

I got home late morning, and have been trying to catch up on things. One thing that struck me was the exponential growth in "tactical" light offerings. There were probably 20 offerings of Surefire-styled, hard anodized lights including Leupold. I've used their rifle scopes for years, but wish they stuck to their core competency.

There was no shortage of 2008 SF catalogs at their booth or the party. I even snagged some new calendars. Really neat new lights coming!

Springboard had some new, old stock E1W's and I grabbed one and the last black finish, turquois Arc AAA. Pig lights were in abundance.  I paid dearly for an M4 at the Party! :green: 

Was definitely the best SHOT Show yet!

Larry


----------



## aklikeslights

tvodrd,
please put me on the list for a catalog... that is if you have any extras.
Ill pay shipping +

Thanks


----------



## tvodrd

Sorry, I only snagged 2- one for me and one requested in advance by greenLED. They should be on line soon, one would hope.

Larry



aklikeslights said:


> tvodrd,
> please put me on the list for a catalog... that is if you have any extras.
> Ill pay shipping +
> 
> Thanks


----------



## skalomax

Wow, This thread left me spechless.
That U2 looks wild! I like It though.

There's always a good time to be a flashaholic.


----------



## Phredd

tvodrd said:


> Sorry, I only snagged 2- one for me and one requested in advance by greenLED. They should be on line soon, one would hope.
> 
> Larry



If it's not too much trouble, could you scan the pages for the UA2 and TA1 (the aluminum version of the Titan)?

Thanks,
Phredd


----------



## paulr

I'd like that quad P4 in an L4-successor light, using the P4 exactly the way the Lux V was used, i.e. an E2e-sized body, "wall of light" flood beam, 5-6 watts to the led for about 1 hour on 2x123, but 400 lumens out the front :wow:.


----------



## ugrey

I think I speak for most of the non Shot Show attendees when I ask, does not anyone who got their hands on a catalog have a scanner?????? I would be willing to contribute to a fund for next years show to help send some member who promises to go to the show and:

1. Post photos of new products at the SF party, not partying members. I have seen millions of partying human beings before. I have never seen the new U2 variants.

2. Get a new SF catalog, at the party, and scan the new product pages and post them here that night. We are not talking rocket science here. Think wireless.

3. Check on the many other flashlight producers and post photos and specs. There are manufacturers other than SureFire.
I know there may be some legal issues here. I also realize SF does the CPF community a great favor by putting on such a party. I would not want to disrespect SF in any way. For those of you who posted descriptions and/or photos of new products you have the eternal thanks of thousands of your fellow CPFers. So, who wants to be a reporter and who will send a few bucks to get better reports next year?


----------



## zven

Interesting light; definitely more aesthetically pleasing to me than the U2. I'd love to handle one in person and see just how it performs.

An interesting note, though: I notice that the patent number 6841941 is present on the UA2 (the patent for the 2-stage tail switch of the L1, L2 and A2). I wonder if this is just a prototype thing that they're experimenting with, or if it means the production model will have this functionality. And if it does have the A2-style 2-stage tail cap, then I wonder what it means for the UI of this light. I had assumed that the UA2 would be a clicky just like the U2, so I wonder if this is perhaps not a clicky, and if the use of the two stages may allow for quicker access to some features, or perhaps new features altogether.

Just some food for thought...


----------



## sims2k

ugrey said:


> I think I speak for most of the non Shot Show attendees when I ask, does no one who got their hands on a catalog have a scanner?????? I would be willing to contribute to a fund for next years show to help send some member who promises to go to the show and:
> 
> 1. Post photos of new products at the SF party, not partying members. I have seen millions of partying human beings before. I have never seen the new U2 variants.
> 
> 2. Get a new SF catalog, at the party, and scan the new product pages and post them here that night.
> 
> 3. Check on the many other flashlight producers and post photos and specs.
> 
> So, who wants to be a reporter and who will send a few bucks to get better reports next year?



I totally concurs. Anyone at the SF party...please scan the new product pages and post for us here to see.


----------



## KROMATICS

Lightguy27 said:


> This photograph is not mine and is the Property of Ken Lunde.



Um, why does the bezel have the Federal Communications Commission logo on it? :thinking:


----------



## milox

+1 for catalog scan


----------



## AzGB

KROMATICS said:


> Um, why does the bezel have the Federal Communications Commission logo on it? :thinking:


 
To make us as questions like _"why does the bezel have the Federal Communications Commission logo on it?"_ Oh does that PK have a sense of humor.

Really though, I'm going to guess that it has something to do with radiological emissions from the electronics, EMI or something like that.

That's all I can guess. :shrug:

Maybe instead of the fuel gauge, that prototype has a cellphone built in.


----------



## jonman007

slick228 said:


> The UA2 Optimus is using a TIR lens with a "Zoom plate" that is made of a optical-grade polymer, and the UB2 Invictus is using a reflector.



thanks slick228! been trying to confirm that for ages. i'm really curious about how the variable focus will affect the beam quality. if they manage to keep the beam smooth in spot and flood, i'll definately have to get one!


----------



## NeonJohn

qarawol said:


> I thought all PK party pics should have been on one thread. Since this is the LED thread and the NEW Surefire Flashlight is LED (except the HID)... I guess I'll post a few here since it has been asked for so much.
> 
> 
> The secret weapons...
> 
> <pix deleted>
> 
> Am I good or what???
> 
> 
> Njoy...



This might seem like heresy to SF acolytes, but as an SF agnostic, I gotta ask. What am I looking at? I see at the top what looks like a rifle scope. Then a fat light that I bet is HID. Then another rifle scope.

A one line description of each pic would be nice. Like, "Photo 1 is the new SureFire combo rifle scope, flashlight, radar jammer and tactical toothbrush" Something like that.

Thanks,
John


----------



## NeonJohn

AzGB said:


> To make us as questions like _"why does the bezel have the Federal Communications Commission logo on it?"_ Oh does that PK have a sense of humor.
> 
> Really though, I'm going to guess that it has something to do with radiological emissions from the electronics, EMI or something like that.


 
Nothing radiological unless it has a tritium capsule somewhere and anyway, that'd be the NRC.

The FCC Logo is there to signify that it complies with federal standards for electrical emissions. EMI. With some exceptions, that has to be done for any device containing switching circuits operating at a frequency greater than something like 50khz. (don't hold me to that figure, shootin' from the hip, but it's in the right order of magnitude). The regulator probably switches in the near-megahertz range to keep the component size down.

I haven't seen any indication that the FCC is paying any attention to electronics-containing flashlights and most likely they aren't as long as no complaints come in ("Everytime my neighbor fires off his light saber "wheel of fortune" goes blank"), given the number of electronic gizmos that contain switching power supplies. My SWAG is that some government contract required the testing.

John


----------



## __philippe

Not sure about the FCC logo (F followed by intertwined double C's), but the "CE" part looks to me like the European Commission compliance approval stamp... 

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## Daniel_sk

I don't know what logo it is but it's also on my Surefire A2, it isn't something new.


----------



## Lightguy27

ugrey said:


> I think I speak for most of the non Shot Show attendees when I ask, does not anyone who got their hands on a catalog have a scanner?????? I would be willing to contribute to a fund for next years show to help send some member who promises to go to the show and:
> 
> 1. Post photos of new products at the SF party, not partying members. I have seen millions of partying human beings before. I have never seen the new U2 variants.
> 
> 2. Get a new SF catalog, at the party, and scan the new product pages and post them here that night. We are not talking rocket science here. Think wireless.
> 
> 3. Check on the many other flashlight producers and post photos and specs. There are manufacturers other than SureFire.
> I know there may be some legal issues here. I also realize SF does the CPF community a great favor by putting on such a party. I would not want to disrespect SF in any way. For those of you who posted descriptions and/or photos of new products you have the eternal thanks of thousands of your fellow CPFers. So, who wants to be a reporter and who will send a few bucks to get better reports next year?


 
Um, how could you not have seen the UA2, and UB2? I myself posted numerous pics of the UA2 and one of the UB2. Maybe you should search through this thread, specifically post #161. Thsoe are probably the best pics of the UA2, HID, and the UB2.:thumbsup:

-Evan


----------



## milox

anyone have a new e2dL pictures?
thnkx


----------



## tussery

Most electronics have to be sent to the FCC in order to be tested by them and certified that they do not create excessive amounts of interference on FCC regulated radio channels. At least that is what I have read.


----------



## MikeLip

tussery said:


> Most electronics have to be sent to the FCC in order to be tested by them and certified that they do not create excessive amounts of interference on FCC regulated radio channels. At least that is what I have read.



You are correct. We are working on a wireless controller and it will require FCC certification. That is a very expensive and time consuming process. We are talking $10K - $20K and 6 months.


----------



## Nathan

The FCC and CE (Conformité Européenne - French for European Conformity) markings have been on SF LED heads for a while. My oldest KL4 (about 3 years old) has them. The CE logo means the product conforms to certain European safety standards, and may be sold and used there.


----------



## AzGB

HUGE PICTURE POST... Though I don't think anyone is going to be upset, it sounds like this is what everyone would like. :thumbsup: All resized to 800 pixels to follow the rules.

Quick sample of catalog scans I was able to get done. These are the pages with the new info. Enjoy...


----------



## ernsanada

Good Job!


----------



## depusm12

*WOW I'm impressed. I think I need a UA2 Optimus*


----------



## FredericoFreire

Great images!

Thanks!!


----------



## Wicho

I don't know what I'm more excited by - the two new U2s :twothumbs or that model with the Defender light :naughty:.


----------



## ugrey

AzGB, You are THE Man. Many, many thanks.


----------



## merkaba

If that new UB2 can take 18650... even if i have to get another body for it that will be my absolute ULTIMATE light!!!!


----------



## MorpheusT1

*AzGB


:twothumbs
*


----------



## rtt

AzGB....:twothumbs thanks for posting scans of the 2008 SF catalog. Really like the Optimus!


----------



## KeyGrip

Excellent work, thank you for the scans.


----------



## Tachikoma

Thanks Az, any idea on when they'll put the downloadable pdf on the official site?


----------



## MikeLip

Awwww MAN! That new U2 is making me forget I swore off two celled lights! Wooohooo! Thank you!


----------



## planex

AzGB,

That was a great service to the CPF community. Just what we wanted.

:twothumbs


----------



## bondr006

Thanks AzGB :bow:..... I talked to a rep at Surefire, and she said the .pdf catalog will be available on the 11th. Man, I'm not going to be able to stop drooling now.


----------



## houtex

THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH FOR POSTING THIS!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## adamlau

I'll take an Invictus, thank you very much.


----------



## Tachikoma

bondr006 said:


> I talked to a rep at Surefire, and she said the .pdf catalog will be available on the 11th.


Thank you too :thumbsup:


----------



## Mercaptan

adamlau said:


> I'll take an Invictus, thank you very much.



Agreed... Thanks AZGB!


----------



## skalomax

I hope there isnt any glitches on the UI.
It seems to have a lot of stuff.

The 400L U2, Will be mine! :devil:


----------



## Wolfhound 9K

I love this place... time to start checking the SF website daily in case they release the new 2008 .pdf catalog early!!

But what I REALLY want to know is if SF will be able to produce a light that can compare to Gene Malkoff's Quad Maglite drop-in...


----------



## The-David

MattK said:


> UA2 OPTIMUS, May >, 200L with SSC P7 (4 x EZ1000 die), 8 output levels(2-200) + strobe + sos, fuel guage, variable focus beam. $279.
> 
> U2B INVICTUS , late this year, 400L!! with SSC P7, 8 output levels(2-200) + strobe + sos, fuel guage as UA2 but 2x as bright, not focusable and undoubtedly more spendy.



Damet! there goes more money...


----------



## Lobo

Holy crap! Those are some nice looking lights!!!! oo:oo:oo:

I haven't been impressed by a Surefire for a long time, but these lights looks AWESOME! If there was a way to workaround my Surefire pet-pevee(not made for rechargables) I would be eating noodles for the rest of the year to save up for one of the U2s!

Looks like this year is going to belong to Surefire.

EDIT: Dont get why so many people are upset about the strobe and SOS. Sure, blinky modes are not my favourites either (ok, strobe could be usefull sometimes, but SOS?). But with this UI you get the best of both worlds, don't have to use them or cycle through them if you don't want to. Doesnt get better than that.


----------



## AzGB

You're welcome everyone, I'm happy to help. Besides... I had to have _someone_ to share this with, everyone that I know thinks I'm nuts for getting worked up at all about these things.

I love that the new UA2 and UB2 are two-stage lights! Soft-press for whatever function you're on and hard-press for max output no matter what setting the dial is at. Beautiful idea.

I probably wont be able to help myself, something tells me that I'll end up owning both Ux2's, the Alu-Titan, the E1B, and the E2D-LED. Looks like it's going to be Ramen for a while... :duh2:


----------



## Lightingguy321

When are those blast 2008 catalogs going to be available I want a copy.


----------



## kongfuchicken

Yes, thank you so much for those pictures.

The optimus, and invictus are looking like they are months ahead of anything I've heard of up to date. 
The Al Titan also sounds like it'll be the matured version of something we've been waiting for a long time. The amount of engineering in every single one of those lights is simply amazing.


----------



## FrogsInWinter

THANK YOU AzGB!!:twothumbs:bow::bow:

The Titan T1A, E2D LED, and dual ouput E1L have all caught my eye.

Am I the only one who thinks that the UB2 should have been named Megatron instead?  Hahaha, sorry that's the Transformer's geek in me. Thanks again AzGB! Now all we have to do is wait patiently.


----------



## sledhead

Thanks for scanning! The Optimus looks fantastic! One could replace quite a few flashlights with that one. I can see there are going to be some tough decisions to make this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spypro

Good pictures 
My wallet is already running for its life !
I really like the UB2 Optimus and Invictus ans also the E2D LED.


----------



## munchs

Thanks a lot for posting the scan images. Looking into the details of these new releases from Surefire, I'm speechless :green::twothumbs

UA2 with its variable light focusing ability is the one for me. Now the wait begins...


----------



## tussery

The E2DL looks cool but I don't think it will replace my KL4 with E2D bezel as it will most likely not have the same flood with the TIR.


----------



## Phredd

Lobo said:


> Dont get why so many people are upset about the strobe and SOS.



On some other lights, you have cycle through those modes to get back to the regular modes. Now THAT's ANNOYING! Looks like Surefire has that solved by putting these extra modes at the ends of the selector dial, so you can just ignore them.

Edit: I guess I should have finished reading before I answered. Looks like you already answered your own question.


----------



## Retinator

Thanks a tonne for the update.
The only thing we're missing is price (and a raise in pay).

I'll take an E2DL and an Invictus.
Incredible leaps in LEDs these days. I never thought we'd see LEDs matching output with the M6 this soon.

Hmm maybe I can feign bankruptcy to my family and redivert the funds....... lol


----------



## Praxis

Great work AzGB!

I love the two stage tailcap design for the UB2. I already have a U2, but I see an Optimus in my future. I think I like every single featue on it. Gonna have to get a second job for sure. What was MSRP going to be? Somewhere in the $300s?


----------



## Federal LG

I hope that this new SF E1B Backup has an "ice cold" white tint.

*Does someone has pics of the E1B at the SHOT Show ?*

I am a little bored with the SF L1 greenish tint. I got used to it, btw...


----------



## Retinator

Phredd said:


> On some other lights, you have cycle through those modes to get back to the regular modes. Now THAT's ANNOYING! Looks like Surefire has that solved by putting these extra modes at the ends of the selector dial, so you can just ignore them.



Well I for one don't like the SOS/strobe options. But It looks like the design is well suited to those that won't use them as well.

Hey we'd have to get our hands on one and play for a day, and see how it is. I'd guess that it won't be as annoying as ppl think. Looking at the 2 new U2's, it's pretty clear that a LOT of R&D (thought)went into these things. 

PS - Am I the only one impressed the the G3 holster? I think it's a cool idea. The only thing I wonder about, is the storage for the 3 cells isn't weather-proof. A spares carrier might make a better choice for some.

Oh and when the PDFs become available don't be surprised to see the server down from all of us trying to download :nana:


----------



## Nathan

Thanks AzGB!

Anyone notice the reference to "flashaholics" in the Arclights section? Made me smirk...


----------



## IMTRBO

Wow!!! Thanks so much for those scans!! All the new lights are incredible!!!

I hadn't really wanted another Surefire since getting my U2 a few years back, but the new ones are KILLER!!!! I'll probably end up owning both the UA2 and UB2!!! Arghh!!!!!


----------



## Joe Talmadge

Thanks for the scans. 

I stopped buying Surefires years ago, when they stopped using distributors and retail price became nearly the same as list price. Luckily, as much as I admire the product line, very few products since then have really captured my fancy ... until this year, where they've done a killer job. I hoping that most of the lights will be $100 more than what I'd pay for them, otherwise this'll be an expensive year for me. Love the UA2, being able to vary the brightness and beam shape makes it a fantastic light for everything from tactical use to everyday use to outdoors use. Love the Al titan, and the EB1 for that matter


----------



## ugrey

One question: Is the P61 LED 120 or 200 Lumens? The catalog says 200. I thought an earlier post said 120.


----------



## Patriot

Those are really some amazingly high tech lights. So, now we see what Surefire has been up to all this time. It was worth the wait too. 

Thanks a bunch AzGB for posting this. It's really the first full understanding that I've had of the new lights..:thumbsup:


P.S. I have no problem with the extra modes either because of the way SF allows you to access them instead of cycling through them. Very, very nice. I haven't been this excited about a new light in quite some time...


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser

Thanks for the pics! UB2 and Titan in my future.


----------



## milox

Thanks AZGB! great work, 

i'm sold for e2dL, p61L and Al titan
cant wait for SF to start selling them:twothumbs


----------



## AFAustin

Thanks, AzGB, for that great preview. I was in the middle of reading about the UA2 and its great features (P.16), when there it was...yes...top of the right-handed column....the dreaded "so unique"----aaarrgghh!!!  

Well, couldn't let a premier company's high dollar catalog showcasing its revolutionary lights...skate on that :shakehead....e-mail to SF sent! 

Yes, when it comes to certain grammatical pet peeves, I'm a little crazy.  Just ask my wife and kids---they'll tell you all about it.


----------



## KeeperSD

Wow great additions to the line up here. Good to see some high output drop ins becoming available. Personally the E1B is the pick for me, as i know the U2 in either configuration will be well out of my price range even though it does look like a mean piece of equipment, hopefully it is released before it is old tech. 

Whats the likelihood of the E1B running on a RCR123? I have been looking out for a E1E but it looks like a blessing that i never found one as i think the E1B will be getting my money instead (and deservedly so).


----------



## Monocrom

Retinator said:


> PS - Am I the only one impressed the the G3 holster? I think it's a cool idea. The only thing I wonder about, is the storage for the 3 cells isn't weather-proof. A spares carrier might make a better choice for some.


 
I was impressed.... until I saw how the holster is supposed to be worn. 

It seems to stick out far too much from the Officer's belt. Driving might prove problematic. Taking off a seatbelt to do a foot chase of a suspect might prove snag-a-licious.

*BTW*.... You Da Man, AzGB!! :twothumbs


----------



## Phredd

AFAustin said:


> the dreaded "so unique"----aaarrgghh!!!
> 
> Well, couldn't let a premier company's high dollar catalog showcasing its revolutionary lights...skate on that :shakehead....e-mail to SF sent!



Maybe you shouldn't dread it so much. Even though 'unique' is technically absolute, in general use there is added meaning when modifying it using an adverb. Just ask anyone in marketing.  While each flashlight model is unique, the UA2 is especially unique, because no other model offers both adjustable brightness and an optically adjustable beam.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

AzGB said:


> You're welcome everyone, I'm happy to help. Besides... I had to have _someone_ to share this with, everyone that I know thinks I'm nuts for getting worked up at all about these things.
> 
> I love that the new UA2 and UB2 are two-stage lights! Soft-press for whatever function you're on and hard-press for max output no matter what setting the dial is at. Beautiful idea.
> 
> I probably wont be able to help myself, something tells me that I'll end up owning both Ux2's, the Alu-Titan, the E1B, and the E2D-LED. Looks like it's going to be Ramen for a while... :duh2:



Thank you sir..you are the man!

After receiving my U2 today I too agree about the 2 stage tailcap statement. While 6 levels is nice. I do like having super fast access to low and MAX.


Depending on how useful the wide beam is I might just end up with a UB2 for the full 400 lumens  and plus a Al-Titan....

Awesome job Surefire and Mr. Kim


----------



## djblank87

:bow::bow::bow: AzGB - Thanks a buch for those scans.

I got lucky today and went to my friends work and saw the catalog in person and wow, so far from the pictures alone Surefire has hit a homerun. 

But of course we have to wait to get till we get the lights in our hands to make an accurate Thumbs Up/Thumbs Down on this years line up. 

So far it is looking good and I'm glad I got in on the pre-order from BJ for an E1B. 

(For those members that were asking if I could get the 2008 SF catalog from my friend, sorry guys no joy. He only grabbed four of them and is keeping them in his store for display options). Sorry guys I tried.


----------



## mcmc

I'm wondering if we'll be able to buy both and somehow do a franken UAB2 - 400L focusable from spot to flood.

They've got a good thing going, with one being focusable, and the other being 2x as bright, instead of selling one light they'll sell two to many of us!


----------



## Lightguy27

Ok, lights I will go broke on this year:

E1B- Already paid for it, just waiting to get it.

E2DL- Well I like my E2D a lot so I have to have this one.

UA2 Optimus- Seems like it could be the all in one EDC.

T1A- If the price is around 230$ I'll pick this one up aswell. 

And you can be sure that I will order all my purchases from Matt over at Battery Junction.

-Evan


----------



## ShOgUn_LI

OMG! I HAVE to get the Inviticus... anyone keen for a surefire group buy? lol. Seriously.


----------



## FlashSpyJ

Ohhh baby! 

Daddy wants a few new SureFires! 

Man Im literary drooling here! I think this might be exactly what Im been waiting for! Those U2s sure are looking sweet!

EDIT: hmm... I just thought of something! I want as much output as possible, but adjustable beam would be nice, BUT I could just go with a FM14 (beam diffuser for 1.62" bezels) on the Invictus! Cant wait for some beamshots! Though it will probably take some time... 

Thanks so much for the pics! :twothumbs

The downside would be the price.....

I´ll guess I start my running practice right now! I will be needing it when "she" finds out how much I have spent on a new light...


----------



## 270winchester

Seems like Surefire is going to have a hard time keeping the Invictus in stock.

At this point I actually don't even care how much it is, I will have one. My tooth fairy just said so, apparently she agrees on its awsomness. And Orthodox Easter is not too far away...

So Surefire, make this happen, soon, please. :wave:


----------



## shroomy

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:
:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:
:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:
:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:
:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: AzGB
:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:
:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:
:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:
:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Daniel_sk

I hope they will offer a clickie for the UA2 later....


----------



## FlashSpyJ

Are they here yet? 

I really cant wait! I want one now! I guess we will be fighting over them when they do get released! Hopefully there wont be any issues with the U2s like there where with the L1s.

Imagine that a flashlight can make you like a little child again... 

Yeah, the price tag is going to be glanced at... I will probably notice how much it is by looking at the big hole in my wallet afterwards...Will have to send send it to a spa or something


----------



## djblank87

FlashSpyJ said:


> Are they here yet?
> 
> I really cant wait! I want one now! I guess we will be fighting over them when they do get released! Hopefully there wont be any issues with the U2s like there where with the L1s.
> 
> Imagine that a flashlight can make you like a little child again...
> 
> Yeah, the price tag is going to be glanced at... I will probably notice how much it is by looking at the big hole in my wallet afterwards...Will have to send send it to a spa or something


 
My buddy who is an authorized SF dealer out here in Vegas with his own shop was telling me that he cannot get any of the new SF's till June sometime. 

Now, his store is a smaller one here in Vegas but is a favorite with LEO's and Security officers. I told him I had already placed a pre-order (E1B) from an online dealer (BatteryJuncition) :thumbsup:.......and he was a little shocked that I could get one within the next month or so. 

But I promised I would bring it to his store and let him play it once I get it. 

So my point is yeah, the wait sucks  but it looks like it will be well worth it.


----------



## WildChild

I want the Optimus! Kudos on the UI! I love the 2 stage momentary push/twist on like the A2/L1/L2! This will create a lot of possibilities of low level + max level. I'll have to save for this one. I already found the A2 expensive!


----------



## Optik49

WildChild said:


> I want the Optimus! Kudos on the UI! I love the 2 stage momentary push/twist on like the A2/L1/L2! This will create a lot of possibilities of low level + max level. I'll have to save for this one. I already found the A2 expensive!


 
Maybe the Sportsman’s Warehouse will start selling them :hahaha: and then they will be more affordable. 

They have worked wonders creating new A2 homes lately. :laughing:

:devil:


----------



## gottawearshades

Howdy.

Has a price been released for the aluminum Titan?

(Sorry if I missed this in this VERY long thread.)

Cheers


----------



## WildChild

Optik49 said:


> Maybe the Sportsman’s Warehouse will start selling them :hahaha: and then they will be more affordable.
> 
> They have worked wonders creating new A2 homes lately. :laughing:
> 
> :devil:



No Sportsman's Warehouse here in Québec, Canada!  I have to order from USA.


----------



## easilyled

I am extremely impressed with the specs. of the next generation of
Surefire lights from the catalogue.

Particularly the UA2 and UB2 

However I can't help wondering why they needed 2 separate lights
and they couldn't have designed one light ie. the same as the UA2 but
with a max output of 400 lumens like the UB2.

This light would have had absoloutely everything that almost anybody 
could want.

If I was cynical, I would say maybe they want people to buy both.


----------



## Hitthespot

easilyled said:


> I am extremely impressed with the specs. of the next generation of
> Surefire lights from the catalogue.
> 
> Particularly the UA2 and UB2
> 
> However I can't help wondering why they needed 2 separate lights
> and they couldn't have designed one light ie. the same as the UA2 but
> with a max output of 400 lumens like the UB2.
> 
> This light would have had absoloutely everything that almost anybody
> could want.
> 
> If I was cynical, I would say maybe they want people to buy both.


 
I was pondering the same thing. I'm betting it has something to do with the high output of the UB2 and the focusing lens. Maybe the focusing lens just doesn't work at that output or maybe it holds heat too much? I mean other than the lumens and the focusing they seem to be identical in every other way.

It will be a hard choice for me. I probably won't be able to afford both at once. I like the focusing ring. If it works well ( I don't see why it wouldn't) I'm sold. Then I can save for the UB2!

Bill


----------



## Phredd

easilyled said:


> However I can't help wondering why they needed 2 separate lights and they couldn't have designed one light ie. the same as the UA2 but with a max output of 400 lumens like the UB2.



I think there may be multiple LED's in the UB2. That could affect the focus with the UA2 lens. Maybe it would result in an oblong beam. Just guessing...


----------



## easilyled

Phredd said:


> I think there may be multiple LED's in the UB2. That could affect the focus with the UA2 lens. Maybe it would result in an oblong beam. Just guessing...



I thought that both the UA2 and UB2 will use the new 
4-die but one-led, SSC-P7.

If this is the case, it is well-capable of reaching 400 lumens although
it probably shouldn't be kept at that level for too long.


----------



## FlashSpyJ

I was wondering about the runtime on high with the UB2. The UA2 have 1hour on 200lumen. Would that make it an half hour on the UB2 on 400L?

I probably wouldn´t run the light for long periods on the highest setting, but would use it a lot! I wouldnt mind a beam diffuser on a already large light, its a bit longer than the 9P, I think thats pushing it for a pocket light as it is.

The UB2 has 1.62" bezel, the UA2 has 1.36". UB2 is 6,9" long, UA2 6.5" long. So there are a small different other than function.

I really hope the UB2 is worth waiting for! The UI on these lights just seems amazing! I can get around 200 Lumen led light now, I cant get a 400L light now in same size if i dont have one custom made, and definitely not with a UI light like the U2s.

What s*cks are that I cant get to handle one before I make up my mind about it, the SF dealer here dont get the lights in stock until a few month after they get resealed in the states.


----------



## Joe Talmadge

easilyled said:


> I thought that both the UA2 and UB2 will use the new
> 4-die but one-led, SSC-P7.
> 
> If this is the case, it is well-capable of reaching 400 lumens although
> it probably shouldn't be kept at that level for too long.



I'd thought that the best reason for making the UA2 adjustable and 200 lumens, and the UB2 not adjustable and 400 lumens, would be different LEDs. An R2 class P4 type LED could reach 200 torch lumens (right?) and would be very focusable, the new 4-die would not be very focusable but could be very bright. Would be nice if someone could clarify the story on the LEDs.


----------



## carl

Looking at the brochure, it mentions a 4-die LED on the Invictus but does not mention it on the Optimus. If the Optimus has a 1-die LED, this would explain the different approach to these two lights. I know it was initially reported that both had a 4-die LED but the borchure doesn't confirm that.


----------



## carl

I prefer the Invictus over the Optimus just on output alone. Twice the output is too much of a difference to ignore. Also the Invictus will have good spill with its reflector.

What do you all think about the "twist for constant on" rather than "click for constant on" like the old U2? Having a twisty gets you an extra mode but a twisty just seems a tad "old fashioned" to me. Maybe I'll get used to it but I still prefer a clicky for constant on, just a preference mind you.


----------



## BassClefJeff84

carl said:


> Having a twisty gets you an extra mode but a twisty just seems a tad "old fashioned" to me.


 
old fashioned? it could be worse.

quote from " http://www.wordcraft.net/flashlight.html "

Very early lights did not have an on/off switch, just a ring or tab that would push against a button or band of metal. When batteries and bulbs became more efficient, the switch was improved


----------



## MSaxatilus

Removed per duplicate post.

Sorry guys.

MSax


----------



## bondr006

Hey MSax. Those two scans are in post #271 of this thread. In fact, yours look identical to those.


----------



## MSaxatilus

Bondr006,

Thanks for the clarification. Don't know how I missed them but you are correct. Images removed.

MSax


----------



## Lightguy27

djblank87 said:


> I told him I had already placed a pre-order (E1B) from an online dealer (BatteryJuncition) :thumbsup:.......and he was a little shocked that I could get one within the next month or so.
> 
> But I promised I would bring it to his store and let him play it once I get it.


 
Well looks like you and your friend will be playing with it a little sooner because I just got an email from battery junction saying that my E1B was shipped. I know, it's amazing . Matt your the BEST!!!! :thumbsup:

-Evan


----------



## Lightguy27

Hitthespot said:


> I was pondering the same thing. I'm betting it has something to do with the high output of the UB2 and the focusing lens. Maybe the focusing lens just doesn't work at that output or maybe it holds heat too much? I mean other than the lumens and the focusing they seem to be identical in every other way.
> 
> It will be a hard choice for me. I probably won't be able to afford both at once. I like the focusing ring. If it works well ( I don't see why it wouldn't) I'm sold. Then I can save for the UB2!
> 
> Bill


 

Well the UA2 is scheduled to come out in may with the UB2 following late in the year so they should be at least 3 months apart.

-Evan


----------



## apdb90

I don't understand why everyone is wondering whether to get an A or B? A's are coming out in mid May, B's are coming out late in the year. Come on folks. I thought you lived for this stuff.

For what it's worth, my pre order is already in :nana: with my Sure Fire dealer on a UA2, with expected delivery to be the 2nd week in May, at a price of $279. At least that's what they were told when they called Sure Fire, and what the dealer told me when they called me yesterday.


----------



## Lightguy27

Ok, spill. Who is your dealer?? I would love to pre-order.

-Evan


----------



## FlashSpyJ

$279 is not so bad, thats what the old U2 cost. Someone know the price of the UB2?

I probably have the green for it right now, but I guess Ill save up some more just in case... 

I would do best to lock them up in a time safe! I will have to ask my bank what they can do for me


----------



## KeyGrip

AzGB, could you post a scan of page 74 of the Tactical Products catalog? I've been told that the upcoming KL9 is on that page, and I'd like to see some pictures/specs. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AzGB

KeyGrip said:


> AzGB, could you post a scan of page 74 of the Tactical Products catalog? I've been told that the upcoming KL9 is on that page, and I'd like to see some pictures/specs. Thanks in advance.


 
If I had the Tactical Products catalog, I most certainly would. :shrug:


----------



## souptree

Am I the only one thinking it's going to take until next SHOT to remember which of the following match up?

UA2
UB2
Optic
Reflector
200L
400L
Focusing
Non-Focusing
Optimus
Invictus

I will never get the last 2. I need flash cards to keep track of these names! :sigh:

Can someone who has handled one in person comment on how easy it is to differentiate between "off" and "SOS" by feel alone? Seems like "off" and/or "lowest" should be EXTREMELY easy to find (in the dark). I'm iffy on the idea of a setting below "lowest" that is presumably quite bright, but I'm willing to give SF the benefit of the doubt. Accidentally blowing out my night vision because I can't reliably set it to low is a big fear here for me. Hopefully the UI implementation is a brilliant solution, and not the introduction of a new usability issue. :candle:

After a few nights of sleeping on the idea, these new U2s are really starting to excite me!


----------



## KeyGrip

AzGB said:


> If I had the Tactical Products catalog, I most certainly would. :shrug:



Oh well, thanks anyway. I'll have to get one myself somehow...


----------



## Phredd

KeyGrip said:


> AzGB, could you post a scan of page 74 of the Tactical Products catalog? I've been told that the upcoming KL9 is on that page, and I'd like to see some pictures/specs. Thanks in advance.



Page 79 is about Fast-Attach Suppressors. Is the KL9 a replacement head? In the meantime, here are the charts from the Tactical catalog:


----------



## Radio

Hi Phredd, Nice pics but it is a little too big, can you try 600x800 or so?


----------



## Gimpy00Wang

That's better. Click for full images.

- Chris


----------



## slick228

Phredd said:


> Page 79 is about Fast-Attach Suppressors. Is the KL9 a replacement head? In the meantime, here are the charts from the Tactical catalog:



Ehhhh, Phredd. 

You scanned pages 102 and 103. Yes, you're right. Page *79* is on the suppressors, but you were supposed to scan page *74*! :ironic:


----------



## KeyGrip

Phredd said:


> Page 79 is about Fast-Attach Suppressors. Is the KL9 a replacement head? In the meantime, here are the charts from the Tactical catalog:



From what I've heard, the KL9 is a replacement LED head. Those charts are interesting, there is no L4 or L5.


----------



## Numbers

I am so jealous of all of you guys who have found somrthing you love in these new SF offerings. I dont buy other than SF but the only must have for me (as of now) in the current lineup is the PL61. All of the others are TIR, have the funky swithches, are melted, or are too big for edc. 
Oh where oh where is the updated L2 and L4. I am truly sad that I cant be as excited as all of you. I want to buy something too!


----------



## slick228

Numbers said:


> I am so jealous of all of you guys who have found somrthing you love in these new SF offerings. I dont buy other than SF but the only must have for me (as of now) in the current lineup is the PL61. All of the others are TIR, have the funky swithches, are melted, or are too big for edc.
> Oh where oh where is the updated L2 and L4. I am truly sad that I cant be as excited as all of you. I want to buy something too!




Numbers,

You must be excited to get a Titan T1A, right? It runs on one (1) CR123 battery with a “radio dial” control to increase the light from zero to 70 lumens. It is 3” long and .80” in diameter. It weighs in at 1.9 oz. with a battery! I have to admit, it’s going to be a sweet light.


----------



## Phredd

Looks like someone took care of resizing the chart. Thanks. I just figured people might like to see that. I guess I mixed up page 74 and KL9. Here is the KL9:


----------



## Phredd

slick228 said:


> You must be excited to get a Titan T1A, right? It runs on one (1) CR123 battery with a “radio dial” control to increase the light from zero to 70 lumens. It is 3” long and .80” in diameter.



I've got a Titan which I love, but depending on the price, I may get a T1A, too. It's just about the same diameter and even a tiny bit shorter with the 123 instead of the CR2.


----------



## Numbers

slick228 said:


> Numbers,
> 
> You must be excited to get a Titan T1A, right? It runs on one (1) CR123 battery with a “radio dial” control to increase the light from zero to 70 lumens. It is 3” long and .80” in diameter. It weighs in at 1.9 oz. with a battery! I have to admit, it’s going to be a sweet light.


You're right thank god for the CR123. But truth be told I hope against hope that there will be an updated L2, L4 sometime during the year - not sure if that is possible since they are not in the 2008 catalog.


----------



## KeyGrip

Numbers said:


> You're right thank god for the CR123. But truth be told I hope against hope that there will be an updated L2, L4 sometime during the year - not sure if that is possible since they are not in the 2008 catalog.



The G2L and 6PL weren't in the 2007 catalog, so there's hope yet that SureFire will surprise us with updated L series lights later this year.


----------



## KeyGrip

Phredd said:


> Looks like someone took care of resizing the chart. Thanks. I just figured people might like to see that. I guess I mixed up page 74 and KL9. Here is the KL9:



Phredd, I'm going to name my first born child after you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Phredd

KeyGrip said:


> Phredd, I'm going to name my first born child after you. :thumbsup:



Just make sure you spell it with two D's.


----------



## AzGB

KeyGrip said:


> Phredd, I'm going to name my first born child after you. :thumbsup:


 
Oh I see how it is. I scan 20 pages of sexy new SureFire goodness and I get a thanks, he shows you one piece of _Tactical Luminescent Perfection_ and he gets a whole baby?!? What gives?!? 

Just teasing of course. I saw that KL9 and literally went "Whoa. Oh yea." :naughty:


----------



## Patriot

That KL9 is so dang cool! I really want one for my M900a now.


----------



## Phredd

AzGB said:


> Oh I see how it is. I scan 20 pages of sexy new SureFire goodness and I get a thanks, he shows you one piece of _Tactical Luminescent Perfection_ and he gets a whole baby?!? What gives?!?
> 
> Just teasing of course. I saw that KL9 and literally went "Whoa. Oh yea." :naughty:



You have to scan the right pages! LOL


----------



## Hitthespot

I've sifted through most of the threads and seen the price on the new UA2 is estimated to be at $279 but has there been a mention of the price of the new Aluminum Titan yet? 

Bill


----------



## NickDrak

Patriot36 said:


> That KL9 is so dang cool! I really want one for my M900a now.


 
*OH HELL YEAH!!! THAT MAKES TWO OF US!!!:twothumbs*


----------



## ugrey

Now I know what head I am going to put on my M3, a KL9. Key Grip, thanks for your persistance. I did not know what this KL9 was you kept asking some one to post pictures of, now I do and I want one. Phredd, thanks for the picture, maybe I will name a cat after you or something.


----------



## schiesz

That KL9 should be great. I can't wait to see one in action. I also love the fact that it looks exactly like a KL2!

schiesz


----------



## 276

I thought i spent a lot last year, this year......


----------



## Patriot

NickDrak said:


> *OH HELL YEAH!!! THAT MAKES TWO OF US!!!:twothumbs*




Race ya! :laughing:


----------



## KeyGrip

AzGB said:


> Oh I see how it is. I scan 20 pages of sexy new SureFire goodness and I get a thanks, he shows you one piece of _Tactical Luminescent Perfection_ and he gets a whole baby?!? What gives?!?



Fine, you can split him/her. PhreGB, AzDD, Whatever. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## milox

from scans, it seems that new e2dL will have a longer clip, 
i always wanted a longer clip, 
Hope that e1b two way clip will appear on other models to


----------



## AzGB

KeyGrip said:


> Fine, you can split him/her. PhreGB, AzDD, Whatever. Thanks for the pictures.


 
Now that's more like it. Honestly though, I wish sarcasm conveyed better over the written word; in hindsight my retort is less witty and more smarmy to the tune of "fishing for more thanks"... if that made any lick of sense at all...:thinking:



milox said:


> from scans, it seems that new e2dL will have a longer clip,
> i always wanted a longer clip,
> Hope that e1b two way clip will appear on other models to


 
milox,

Look closely. Unfortunately, it looks an aweful lot like the current E2D short clip. I feel your pain though, my E2D got a long clip transplant long ago and I've never looked back.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

Any specs on the KL9?

I just might have to keep my M6

I think I will be getting the 400L Invictus + beamshaper. I'd pass on the zoom function for 400 LED lumens out the front


----------



## KeyGrip

AzGB said:


> ...Honestly though, I wish sarcasm conveyed better over the written word; in hindsight my retort is less witty and more smarmy to the tune of "fishing for more thanks"... if that made any lick of sense at all...:thinking:


 
If it helps, I took it as bitter sarcasm. 




V8TOYTRUCK said:


> Any specs on the KL9?



I'm really hoping they go for brightness on this one. I'm not yet sure if I want to get the 400lm Invictus and would rather upgrade one of my existing lights with something that bright.


----------



## 276

i cant get enough of these pictures


----------



## AzGB

KeyGrip said:


> I'm really hoping they go for brightness on this one. I'm not yet sure if I want to get the 400lm Invictus and would rather upgrade one of my existing lights with something that bright.


 
My thought's _exactly._ I like the idea of having "split your own atoms" bright on a simple, one-stage light. Since I'm not likely to EDC a light the size of the new Ux2 twins, all of the "does everything you could dream for" features are a bit wasted on me. I'd rather have a go-to light that's weapon's grade bright.

That being said, odds are very good I'm still buying the Ux2's, just not carrying them. My pocket's gotten far to used to a Don's PD-S or Milky's ML1.


----------



## Monocrom

Numbers said:


> .... Oh where oh where is the updated L2 and L4. I am truly sad that I cant be as excited as all of you. I want to buy something too!


 
Looks like after-market will be the only way to go for an updated L2 or L4. :shakehead


----------



## DM51

KeyGrip said:


> Fine, you can split him/her. PhreGB, AzDD, Whatever. Thanks for the pictures.


LOL, you guys! And you never know, one of those names might even catch on.

I must have missed it, but what is the output of the KL9?


----------



## milox

e2dL clip,
on charts from the Tactical catalog posted earlier its clear . 
e2d with short clip, and e2dL with long clip, 
so there's some hope that new e2dl will feature long clip


----------



## FlashSpyJ

AzGB said:


> Oh I see how it is. I scan 20 pages of sexy new SureFire goodness and I get a thanks, he shows you one piece of _Tactical Luminescent Perfection_ and he gets a whole baby?!? What gives?!?
> 
> Just teasing of course. I saw that KL9 and literally went "Whoa. Oh yea." :naughty:



*LOL!!*


----------



## NickDrak

Any word on the updated *XT-07* Tailcap/Tapeswitch assembly for the X200/X300???


----------



## ShOgUn_LI

I herd that battery junction is taking preorders for the new SF now.. But how do i get it? lol i want that inviticus so bad!!!


----------



## Spypro

I think I will sell some things to be able to get my hands on the Optimus. I hope it will accept rechargeable cells.
I want this light so bad


----------



## Icebreak

Can someone identify what flashlight goes with the hybrid LA in pic #3?



AzGB said:


>


----------



## AzGB

Icebreak said:


> Can someone identify what flashlight goes with the hybrid LA in pic #3?


 
That's the HID bulb, reflector and LEDs of the Beast II.


----------



## djblank87

ShOgUn_LI said:


> I herd that battery junction is taking preorders for the new SF now.. But how do i get it? lol i want that inviticus so bad!!!


 
:welcome:

Right now www.batteryjunction.com is taking pre-orders on the Surefire E1B. They might be selling them as a normal in stock product now as us pre-order members have them en-route to us as we speak. 

As for the other line up that Surefire displayed at the Shot Show I do not think any of the lights other than the E1B can be pre-order/ordered as of right now.


----------



## The Porcupine

A huge thanks to those who provided scans! Oh dear.....I gotta have that KL9 if it's puts out a decent amount of light(!) and then there's the Invictus. Good thing they won't be available right away!


----------



## AzGB

For the record, deeper browsing of the 2008 Tactical Catalog shows the *KL9 *producing *350 Lumens*. oo:


----------



## MSaxatilus

> For the record, deeper browsing of the 2008 Tactical Catalog shows the *KL9 *producing *350 Lumens*. oo:


 
I predict I will be buying quite a few Surefire's this year. Nice! 

MSax


----------



## KeyGrip

AzGB said:


> For the record, deeper browsing of the 2008 Tactical Catalog shows the *KL9 *producing *350 Lumens*. oo:



 Input voltage? Runtimes? Warnings about use near low-flying aircraft?


----------



## supes

Does any one know if the new HID Arclights will have insta-strike capability?

I'm drooling at the whole new line up.


----------



## AzGB

KeyGrip said:


> Input voltage? Runtimes? Warnings about use near low-flying aircraft?


 
Input voltage wasn't listed, but every weaponlight it was shown mounted to was at least 9v. Runtime was marked TBD. Aircraft be damned. This will probably be the first factory LED light that can give you a tan. 

If you're not willing to wait, get Milky to make you your own personal, portable, "fake 'n' bake" system. This new KL9 head seems like the first attempt at extreme output LEDs from a manufacturer. And I'm all sorts of excited.


----------



## KeyGrip

AzGB said:


> And I'm all sorts of excited.



Imagine that on a Leef C-M 3x18650.


----------



## Phredd

KeyGrip said:


> Warnings about use near low-flying aircraft?



I imagine since it will be mounted to a weapon, pointing it at low-flying aircraft would be a no-no.


----------



## KeyGrip

Phredd said:


> I imagine since it will be mounted to a weapon, pointing it at low-flying aircraft would be a no-no.



Good point, but the only guns my KL9 will be near are the ones attached to my shoulders.


----------



## AzGB

Phredd said:


> I imagine since it will be mounted to a weapon, pointing it at low-flying aircraft would be a no-no.


 
I guess that depends on which continent you and your weapons currently are. 

Weapon mounted or not, this is going to be a great light. I'll probably set it up on a C3 with a C-to-M adapter.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

If theres a pre-order list started on the Invictus Mattk, please put me on the front of that list please 

any ideas on the cost of the KL9?


----------



## KeyGrip

V8TOYTRUCK said:


> any ideas on the cost of the KL9?



I'm guessing it will cost $165, the same price as the KL6. This is speculation based on SureFire's previous pricing decisions and nothing more.


----------



## AzGB

KeyGrip said:


> I'm guessing it will cost $165, the same price as the KL6. This is speculation based on SureFire's previous pricing decisions and nothing more.


 
Boy I hope so... I love the rationale behind your thinking, but I think this might end up being more. I really hope not though... (knocking on wood)


----------



## Kiessling

Why should it be more? Price is not a function of lumens I tend to say. At least this is what I hope, or we will all be in trouble in two or three years :sick2:


----------



## Phredd

Good news! The new catalogs are up on Surefire.com!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Now I just wanna hear the next idiot preaching that SureFire is "lagging" behind in technology...


----------



## KeyGrip

None of the LED lights they've updated with new emitters were more expensive, and the X300 was cheaper than the lights it replaced. SureFire can always surprise us, but I'm preparing to pay at least what the previous models cost.


----------



## cave dave

I'm pretty sure the Titan was in the 2007 Catalog and wasn't released till 2008 and some people are still waiting for theirs.

I wonder how many of these lights will be end up being 2009 models? 

Well anyway if you take all your change from every transaction you make and stick it in a jar, you'll probably be able to buy a U2 when it comes out.


----------



## slick228

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Now I just wanna hear the next idiot preaching that SureFire is "lagging" behind in technology...



That was my exact thought when I saw the 2008 SureFire catalogs!


----------



## Kiessling

Guys please ... while I can understand some level of frustration, we do not call each other names on CPF and we should always try to stay on the high road. 
bernie


----------



## Tachikoma

Phredd said:


> Good news! The new catalogs are up on Surefire.com!


Thanks, promptly downloaded both :thumbsup:
The more I see the Invictus the more I want it, but for now


----------



## powernoodle

this_is_nascar said:


> This (the Titan T1A) is going to make just about about every other CR123-bsed light in this size obsolete.



Not as long as Fenix (and others) keep making them brighter, smaller and cheaper. 

JMO.  I'd take a P1D Q5 over a aluminum Titan even if the Titan didn't cost twice (or 4 times?) as much. But thats what makes this stuff fun.

There's a bunch of new SF stuff I want to get my hands on, tho.


----------



## Icebreak

AzGB -

THX for the HID answer. Wild stuff.

Leef CtoM for the KL9? Nice. And I thought my Z3 w/ Malkoff was as bad as that puppy was going to get.


----------



## Lightguy27

Guys help!!! When I click on the link to download the PDF catologs nothing happens. A small window opens and it stays blank white.

-Evan


----------



## AzGB

Lightguy27 said:


> Guys help!!! When I click on the link to download the PDF catologs nothing happens. A small window opens and it stays blank white.
> 
> -Evan


 
The javascript they have to pop a window seems to act a bit funky.

Here's the direct links:

http://www.surefire.com/misc/2008-Illumination-Tools-Catalog.pdf

http://www.surefire.com/misc/2008-Tactical-Catalog.pdf

Mods: I hope this doesn't violate any policies, just tryin' to help the guy out.


----------



## 276

that doesn't work either, _never mind_


----------



## AzGB

276 said:


> that doesn't work either, _never mind_


 
Really? Just checked those links, and they started working fine for me. 

Right click, save target as...?

Could you guys be having Adobe Acrobat trouble?


----------



## KeyGrip

The links AzGB work for me while the ones on the SureFire website do not.


----------



## djblank87

The links worked for me......:shrug:

So if I read this properly the P61L will be putting out 200 lumens?

If so I cant wait to pickup a few of those. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

A few weeks ago, I nearly paid $189 for a KL6.... I'm so glad I waited!

And that KL9 is definitely worth waiting for.... 350 *real *lumens....


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

Thanks for the links to the catalogs!

I especially liked the pages with the people behind the scenes. 

Very anxiously looking forward to a bright year. At approx 1'' longer than the current U2 for 4x the light  

Might have to pick up a KL9 as well depending on how long it puts out 350 lumens for


----------



## Monocrom

AzGB said:


> The javascript they have to pop a window seems to act a bit funky.
> 
> Here's the direct links:
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/misc/2008-Illumination-Tools-Catalog.pdf
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/misc/2008-Tactical-Catalog.pdf
> 
> Mods: I hope this doesn't violate any policies, just tryin' to help the guy out.


 
Awesome links!

Thanks for those. :bow:


----------



## RGB_LED

:huh:???!!!!

Thanks for the update Matt, that is awesome! I am SO looking forward to the new models! Time to save up and start increasing my collection of SF lights. Sweet!


----------



## schrenz

Thanks to all that people for doing all the scan work :thumbsup:
*You made my last days happy and my wallet afraid :laughing:.*

Just downloaded the the new catalog, worked well for me, but ist lasts some time.

best
Jens


----------



## FlashSpyJ

Just looked through the new SF catalog. Have anyone heard anything about the L4? Is it discontinued? I didnt see it in the catalog, does that mean they are intending to discontinue it?


----------



## SaVaGe

I would say if I can acquire the UA2,UB2,E2DL,T1A this year, I think its time for me to REALLY slow down. Hoooooray for Surefire:thumbsup: amazing products this year!!!!



My Dream:
New 50W Polarion HID


----------



## Lightguy27

AzGB said:


> Right click, save target as...?


 
That did it for me. I honestly did'nt even know you could do that. Never really use PDF files.

-Evan


----------



## Nathan

FlashSpyJ said:


> Just looked through the new SF catalog. Have anyone heard anything about the L4? Is it discontinued? I didnt see it in the catalog, does that mean they are intending to discontinue it?


 
It certainly seems like it. Neither L4 or its KL4 head are mentioned at all in the Illumination Tools catalog.
The KL4 does appear however in the Tactical catalog on the Scout Light, which is unchanged for 2008.

Perhaps the head on the E2D LED is the successor to the KL4. Has anyone seen one up close? Any model number on the bezel? "KX4" maybe?


----------



## Size15's

Nathan said:


> Perhaps the head on the E2D LED is the successor to the KL4. Has anyone seen one up close? Any model number on the bezel? "KX4" maybe?


The proto-type E2DL bezel did not have a "KX" or "KL" bezel number on it.

I think it's reasonable to assume that a non-crenelated version of the E2DL bezel will replace the KL4. However, nothing said or read at SS2008 indicates this is going to happen so place no bets.

Al


----------



## Lightguy27

So why is the L4 not in the catalog? Are they discontinuing it? That will be a huge mistake.

-Evan


----------



## Size15's

Lightguy27 said:


> So why is the L4 not in the catalog? Are they discontinuing it? That will be a huge mistake.
> 
> -Evan


Perhaps SureFire don't like to place all their cards on the table at once?
They have more than enough to be getting on with devaporwaring what they've shown so far.


----------



## giggles

Man, I am going to buy either the U2A or the U2B, and am leaning towards the U2B, because I think that 400 lumens are better than 200, especially when the mazimum runtime on lowest setting remains the same, but I am not sure which one will throw the furthest, the 400 lumen version or the 200 lumen on maximum focused beam. It is not obvious to me.

I am looking for most throw possible, but if the 200 lumen focused beam can come close to the 400 lumen "50/50 beam" throw, then I will want the 200 lumen, because I have no use for the sidespill really.

They just couldn't make BOTH with focus! aaaargh!


----------



## Size15's

giggles said:


> Man, I am going to buy either the U2A or the U2B, and am leaning towards the U2B...


SureFire are calling their new models U*A*2 and U*B*2


----------



## coucoujojo

giggles said:


> Man, I am going to buy either the U2A or the U2B, and am leaning towards the U2B, because I think that 400 lumens are better than 200, especially when the mazimum runtime on lowest setting remains the same, but I am not sure which one will throw the furthest, the 400 lumen version or the 200 lumen on maximum focused beam. It is not obvious to me.
> 
> I am looking for most throw possible, but if the 200 lumen focused beam can come close to the 400 lumen "50/50 beam" throw, then I will want the 200 lumen, because I have no use for the sidespill really.
> 
> * They just couldn't make BOTH with focus*! aaaargh!



This is marketing, it makes you buy both!


----------



## Mercaptan

giggles said:


> They just couldn't make BOTH with focus! aaaargh!



I should imagine focusing a quad-die LED is not the same relative to a simpler, smaller single-die LED.


----------



## Size15's

Mercaptan said:


> I should imagine focusing a quad-die LED is not the same relative to a simpler, smaller single-die LED.


Indeed.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

Add a beamshaper (assuming the FM16 fits) to the Invictus and you have a wide angle beam + 400 lumens!


----------



## giggles

Yeah, whatever.

Can the strobe and SOS function (not that I will need the SOS though...) also be used in the 400 lumen mode?

And which one will reach furthest? The 400 lumen or the 200 lumen focused?

Actually if the 200 lumen focused reaches out to like 300 equivalent in the unfocused version (yes i know it doesn't have a 300 level that's why i said equivalent ) then I would PROBABLY take the 200 lumen focusable.


----------



## Lightguy27

Size15's said:


> Perhaps SureFire don't like to place all their cards on the table at once?
> They have more than enough to be getting on with devaporwaring what they've shown so far.


 
Or hopefully they are updating them and they are not finished. A guy can dream right?


-Evan


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Hey Al, 

Do you know why the E1E isn't featured on the new catalog? Are they discontinuing it?? Time to stock up...


----------



## Size15's

giggles said:


> Can the strobe and SOS function (not that I will need the SOS though...) also be used in the 400 lumen mode?


I'm not sure exactly what the individual outputs of the SOS and Strobe modes will be. I assume that the Strobe will be set at maximum output.
Although the proto-type UA2 (no proto-types of the UB2 were shown at SS2008) did not have this feature, the first position of the two-stage pressure switch activates the mode selected by the selector ring/dial. The second position of the two-stage pressure switch activates the maximum output regardless of the selected mode. SureFire are calling this "mash down" so from an ergonomics perspective the user will always be able to maximum output by pressing the TailCap pressure switch hard.
Unless that is the TailCap is fully or partially locked out, or the selector ring/dial is set to 'off'. 



giggles said:


> And which one will reach furthest? The 400 lumen or the 200 lumen focused?


I don't think that can be answered until both the UA2 and UB2 have been released.



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Do you know why the E1E isn't featured on the new catalog? Are they discontinuing it?? Time to stock up...


SureFire have been taking steps to streamline their product range. There are a number of products not featured in the 2008 catalogs. With regards to the E1e one can assume that SureFire consider their E1L to more than replace it. I am sure the case for/against the E1e can be made but one thing we don't have is access to SureFire's E1e (etc) sales figures.


----------



## cue003

Hmmm. I just might have to get one of each of these to try them out.


----------



## p73rs

In the earlier part of this thread, the size of the Aluminum Titan was mentioned. I noticed that the aluminum version is smaller than the titanium version according to the Surefire catalog. It is 3 in vs 3.15 in.

I thought the aluminum version was little bit bigger. Is it possible that the length of the aluminum version is without the tail attachment?

Anyway, big wow to the 2008 line-up!


----------



## Size15's

Until such time as a T1A and a T1-TI can be directly compared I wouldn't get excited over new products 'specs' in catalogs. IMHO its better to wait for the T1A to devaporwarise


----------



## flash_bang

any ideas when the combat rings and the P61L is gonna be released and how much they'll be? My 6PL has been looking for an upgrade… 

Thanks,
Flash


----------



## Monocrom

Perhaps the L4 is being discontinued, in order to later on introduce a successor to it. Makes no sense that the KL4 would be discontinued. It's too popular on Surefire's weapon-lights. So popular that it caused a shortage of L4s recently. (Glad I had mine already).


----------



## Size15's

flash_bang said:


> any ideas when the combat rings [will be released?]


I believe they are about ready for release (unless I'm confused)


----------



## mossyoak

Size15's said:


> I believe they are about ready for release (unless I'm confused)



are you talking about the rings that fit on the tailcaps?

nice to meet you btw Al.


----------



## Size15's

mossyoak said:


> are you talking about the rings that fit on the tailcaps?
> 
> nice to meet you btw Al.


Yes - SureFire call them Combat Rings
CG-R-1 is the 'Combat Ring'
CG-L-1 is the 'Combat Loop'
CG-H-1 is the 'Combat Hook'

All fit over any 1" diameter TailCap (such as a 6PL) and facilitate the application of the "Graham Method" or variations of it.

All three come as part of the Combat Rings Kit.


----------



## Size15's

mossyoak said:


> are you talking about the rings that fit on the tailcaps?
> 
> nice to meet you btw Al.


Yes - SureFire call them Combat Rings
CG-R-1 is the 'Combat Ring'
CG-L-1 is the 'Combat Loop'
CG-H-1 is the 'Combat Hook'

All fit over any 1" diameter TailCap (such as a 6PL) and facilitate the application of the "Graham Method" or variations of it.

All three come as part of the Combat Rings Kit.


----------



## GreySave

Left click and open the file on your screen. Then use the "save a copy" in teh Adobe Toolbar to save a copy to your hard drive. Should work if your Reader is working properly.


----------



## 276

Got an email from lapolicegear that they are excepting pre orders for some of the newer lights


----------



## schrenz

Even worse than the discontinued L4:
The new L5 would never be released? 

I want a real LED-Head for the M2-C2 lights, not only a replacement like the P60LED or P61LED. :shakehead

Best 
Jens


----------



## leukos

I generally don't get too excited over things that aren't available yet, but the KL9 will be on my list for 2008.


----------



## flash_bang

schrenz said:


> Even worse than the discontinued L4:
> The new L5 would never be released?
> 
> I want a real LED-Head for the M2-C2 lights, not only a replacement like the P60LED or P61LED. :shakehead
> 
> Best
> Jens



sounds like a c to m adapter and a KL9 might be what the doctor ordered…

HAGO
Flash


----------



## Lightguy27

276 said:


> Got an email from lapolicegear that they are excepting pre orders for some of the newer lights


 

Could you say what lights exactly? I just signed up for their mailing list acouple minutes ago but only got a welcome so far.

-Evan


----------



## flash_bang

try surefire's new products page on LAPG


----------



## MarkIAlbert

For those of you who were at the show and saw both:

1) Do you think the extra light output of the U2B outweighs the focus capability of the U2A?

2) Are these 2 lights small enough for EDC use?

3) Do the new U2s use the same 1.25" bezel size as before - can you use the same accessories?

Seems like a focusing U2B could obsolesce about $1200 worth of lights in my collection...


----------



## Lightguy27

HOOOLY S***!!!!!! The UA2, E2Dl, and the X400!!! Wow, looks like I need to start saving. Is he taking pre orders right now for the UA2? If it won't be here until May anyway I think Ill wait for MattK to take pre orders for that and the E2Dl. 

-Evan


----------



## Phredd

MarkIAlbert said:


> 2) Are these 2 lights small enough for EDC use?
> 
> 3) Do the new U2s use the same 1.25" bezel size as before - can you use the same accessories?



UA2
high: 200 lumens 
low: 2 lumens 100* hrs. 6.5 oz. 
(w/bat t . ) 6.5" 1.36" (di am.) 2-123A lithium (i ncl .) 
*At lowest setting 

UB2
high: 400 lumens 
low: 2 lumens 100* hrs. 8.0 oz. 
(w/bat t . ) 6.9" 1.62" (di am.) 2-123A lithium (i ncl .) 
*At lowest setting


----------



## Size15's

MarkIAlbert said:


> For those of you who were at the show and saw both:


The UB2 was not shown at SS2008.



> 1) Do you think the extra light output of the U2B outweighs the focus capability of the U2A?


I assume you mean UB2 and UA2?
The answer I guess is it depends on what you need to use it the light for. The UA2 will be shorter, slimmer and weigh less - it'll be a lot less hefty compared to the UB2. I'm sure this will be a factor as well.



> 2) Are these 2 lights small enough for EDC use?


The UA2 (the slim one) will likely be the longest flashlight CPFers consider EDCing. I suspect that those who want to EDC them will find a way.



> 3) Do the new U2s use the same 1.25" bezel size as before - can you use the same accessories?


UA2 - 6.5" long, 1.36" bezel diameter, 6.5 oz.
UB2 - 6.9" long, 1.62" bezel diameter, 8.0 oz.

For reference
U2 - 6.0" long, 1.47" bezel diameter, 5.7 oz.

The UA2 shares bezel accessories with the Z32 (FM4x BeamFilters)
The UB2 shares bezel accessories with the M3/L6/9AN (FM1x BeamFilters)
The U2 shares bezel accessories with the M2/L5/8NX (FM6x BeamFilters)



> Seems like a focusing U2B could obsolesce about $1200 worth of lights in my collection...


Only time will tell oo:


----------



## Chao

paulr said:


> I'd like that quad P4 in an L4-successor light, using the P4 exactly the way the Lux V was used, i.e. an E2e-sized body, "wall of light" flood beam, 5-6 watts to the led for about 1 hour on 2x123, but 400 lumens out the front :wow:.



If SF make new L4 like paulr said, I must buy one.
Does UB2 a new "wall of light"? I remember somewhere in this thread, Matt said he saw the floody beam. 
I think I like UA2 more, I like the "vari-beam" technology that not de-focuses the beam.


----------



## Hitthespot

I have to have the UA2. The UB2 is just a would like to have (400 lumens to a flashaholic is like nicotine to a smoker ). So many times we need a bright flood light for close up work, and then with the capability to go straight to a tight beam with just a twist with supposedly no reduction in lumens at any setting. I can't think of too many situations that a 200 lumen, variable lumen, variable beam pattern Surefire couldn't cover. Unless of course you need a search light. For me if this light works as well as the hype ( and Surefires usually do ) then I have to have the UA2.

Bill


----------



## Lightguy27

Yeah the UA2 is a must have for me, the UB2 I will probably also end up getting but I'll see how 200 lumens does first. If it is awesome at 200 lumens, I will definetly get the UB2 because if 200 is great, 400 will be amazing.

-Evan


----------



## ernsanada

Lightguy27 said:


> Could you say what lights exactly? I just signed up for their mailing list acouple minutes ago but only got a welcome so far.
> 
> -Evan



LA Police Gear Link


----------



## joema

Hitthespot said:


> ...I can't think of too many situations that a 200 lumen, variable lumen, variable beam pattern Surefire couldn't cover...


To elaborate further, a 400 lumen light only appears about 20% visually brighter than an otherwise identical 200 lumen light. This is due to the eye's logarithmic sensitivity.

The difference is approximated by Stevens' Power Law http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stevens'_Power_Law, which states the visual difference in brightness is proportional the the quotient of the cube roots. E.g, the visual difference between a 200 and 400 lumen light is roughly:

200^.33 / 400^.33 = .795, or the 200 lumen light visually is 79.5% the brightness of a 400 lumen light. 

This difference is also roughly equal to two brightness steps on an HDS or Novatac light. Each step is about 40% measured difference.

That's without variable beam width, assuming both lights have identical beam widths, tints, and patterns. With adjustable beam width, it's possible a 200 lumen light could appear visually brighter than a 400 lumen light under some conditions.


----------



## MarkIAlbert

joema said:


> To elaborate further, a 400 lumen light only appears about 20% visually brighter than an otherwise identical 200 lumen light. This is due to the eye's logarithmic sensitivity.
> 
> The difference is approximated by Stevens' Power Law http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stevens'_Power_Law, which states the visual difference in brightness is proportional the the quotient of the cube roots. E.g, the visual difference between a 200 and 400 lumen light is roughly:
> 
> 200^.33 / 400^.33 = .795, or the 200 lumen light visually is 79.5% the brightness of a 400 lumen light.
> 
> This difference is also roughly equal to two brightness steps on an HDS or Novatac light. Each step is about 40% measured difference.
> 
> That's without variable beam width, assuming both lights have identical beam widths, tints, and patterns. With adjustable beam width, it's possible a 200 lumen light could appear visually brighter than a 400 lumen light under some conditions.


 
Excellent answer, Joema. The details in that post bring up two interesting side bars that 'shed some light'  on the question:

1) Does that exponent apply to lumens, lux and candlepower? The numbers were derived from empirical study based on a 5 degree target, but what was the _I_ in the equation; lux, lumen or candlepower? It would be interesting to see if there is a difference on the result based upon the nature and scale the underlying stimulous is measured against.

2) More significantly however are the details in the exponentail values. In a more narrow beam, briefly flashed, the exponent was '1'. In the new strobe mode, the 400 lumen light would be, in fact, twice as bright, from the perspective of the perp (Point source briefly flashed), as the UA2.

Conclusions:
Therefore, it would appear that as a means for illuminating objects, there is a small benefit of the UB2 over the UA2, where the beam width, tint, etc. overlap. Otherwise the advantage appears to go to the UA2 for its flexibility and size. As a tactical weapon, however, the UB2 would appear to be significantly more effective than the UA2.


----------



## Monocrom

MarkIAlbert said:


> .... As a tactical weapon, however, the UB2 would appear to be significantly more effective than the UA2.


 
If more than 200 lumens are needed, an M6 at 500 lumens might be a better bet. It's less complicated U.I. makes it a bit more appealing for tactical use.


----------



## MarkIAlbert

For pure tactical use, I'd agree.

I guess the angle here is, if the UB2 is small enough to be an EDC, it might provide an extra 'capability' for folks who live or work in areas where deterrence could be of benefit.


----------



## Monocrom

MarkIAlbert said:


> For pure tactical use, I'd agree.
> 
> I guess the angle here is, if the UB2 is small enough to be an EDC, it might provide an extra 'capability' for folks who live or work in areas where deterrence could be of benefit.


 
I agree. I'll be getting one of the new U2s when they become available. Just haven't decided which one though.


----------



## MarkIAlbert

Monocrom said:


> I agree. I'll be getting one of the new U2s when they become available. Just haven't decided which one though.


 
I really look forward to seeing a shoot out between the various U2 flavors.


----------



## coucoujojo

Wish the UA2 can hold 18650!!


----------



## mcmc

Size15's said:


> The UB2 was not shown at SS2008.



Uh yes, but it was shown at the afterparty, which was probably attended by most of the CPF'ers who attended SS2008, I think that's what he means.


----------



## mcmc

coucoujojo said:


> Wish the UA2 can hold 18650!!



This is one reason I may get the UA2 when it arrives and there are reviews of the focus mechanism (is it really even at both ends? does it lose any total lumen output at spot or flood, potentially? is there a weird corona at spot?) - but my to-be-Quad-Rebel-Milkified 18650 U2 may be even better than the UB2 =D Except I'd like a strobe feature...but can't have it all I suppose.


----------



## FlashSpyJ

Im hoping that the UB2 is going to have a nice beam, not to floody!
Rather a bit more spot than flood since you can use a beamdiffuser!
I hope this can match the M6 rather good, because I want a light with M6 output, and the option of lower settings are the order winner!

The UA2 seems really nice even though I dont like optics at all, but since its adjustable it may be ok. Only time will tell!

I like my money, but if either of the new U2s are gonna be nice, Im gonna throw my money at SureFire! 

For once I might be happy that I go broke!


----------



## bondr006

I am having my U2 modded by Milky with 4 Rebels, for an output of over 500 lumens....*with no strobe and SOS :thumbsup:*. Oh yeah....It takes an 18650 also....so I will not be interested in the UB2. But, I am extremely interested in the UA2 and its variable focus. This one I will be getting....along with the E1B, T1A, KX1, KX2, P61L, and E2D LED. It's going to be a  year for this guy. Oh well. At least it'll be fun.


----------



## Size15's

mcmc said:


> Uh yes, but it was shown at the afterparty, which was probably attended by most of the CPF'ers who attended SS2008, I think that's what he means.


The UB2 had not been made at the time of SHOT Show 2008.

The proto-type bezel on the M3 body with Combat Ring was the KL9.
(no doubt it is of basically the same physically dimensions as the UB2 bezel)


----------



## FlashSpyJ

bondr006 said:


> I am having my U2 modded by Milky with 4 Rebels, for an output of over 500 lumens....*with no strobe and SOS :thumbsup:*. Oh yeah....It takes an 18650 also....so I will not be interested in the UB2. But, I am extremely interested in the UA2 and its variable focus. This one I will be getting....along with the E1B, T1A, KX1, KX2, P61L, and E2D LED. It's going to be a  year for this guy. Oh well. At least it'll be fun.



Hmm.... this sounds very interesting! How long runtime do you have on highest? How does the lower levels work? What kind of beam do you have? very floody or nice spot and lots of floody spill beam? Got any beamshots?

You could start a new thread and show lots of beamshots!


----------



## bondr006

Several of us are having this mod done. When I get mine back, you can bet I'll start a new thread answering all those questions. Hopefully in another week or two. Until then, HERE are some pictures I got from Milky.


----------



## Hitthespot

[quote=MarkIAlbert;

2) More significantly however are the details in the exponentail values. In a more narrow beam, briefly flashed, the exponent was '1'. In the new strobe mode, the 400 lumen light would be, in fact, twice as bright, from the perspective of the perp (Point source briefly flashed), as the UA2.


So it appears twice as bright if it is flashed vs permanently on. I don't understand?

Bill


----------



## mudman cj

It actually can if the on pulse is around 50 ms and the off pulse is long enough. There is a discussion of the details in this thread if you are interested.


----------



## Hitthespot

Thanks Mudman. It looks like it has been discussed a lot but this is the first I have read of it. Thank you for the link.

Bill


----------



## Monocrom

bondr006 said:


> Several of us are having this mod done. When I get mine back, you can bet I'll start a new thread answering all those questions. Hopefully in another week or two. Until then, HERE are some pictures I got from Milky.


 
Well, I couldn't help but drool. 

Could you tell us the cost of that BadBoy?


----------



## mcmc

Scott quoted me $245, if you provide the U2.


----------



## carl

joema said:


> To elaborate further, a 400 lumen light only appears about 20% visually brighter than an otherwise identical 200 lumen light. This is due to the eye's logarithmic sensitivity.



I keep wondering about how many times I've read here on CPF about people explaining that light A seemed "twice as bright " as light B even though the lumens output was only 20-30 lumens difference.


----------



## flash_bang

carl said:


> I keep wondering about how many times I've read here on CPF about people explaining that light A seemed "twice as bright " as light B even though the lumens output was only 20-30 lumens difference.



It might be the way the lights are focused. Like the E2L could be brighter than the L4 even though the L4 has twice as many lumens because the E2L's beam, even though it has less total output, is focused into a tighter area, therefore seems brighter.


----------



## Qoose

flash_bang said:


> It might be the way the lights are focused. Like the E2L could be brighter than the L4 even though the L4 has twice as many lumens because the E2L's beam, even though it has less total output, is focused into a tighter area, therefore seems brighter.


 
I was thinking this exactly. I find that my L1 looks much brighter on the recieving side that my other lights with comparable or higher lumen output.

This happens a lot in light graffiti. The L1s focus makes it too bright at times, and if I ever aim it directly at my camera at low, everything gets washed out. So I use some sort of diffuser.


----------



## easilyled

Yes, in order to compare total output, one needs to do a ceiling bounce
test or ideally to use a light meter.

The only way to gauge comparable total output by taking beamshots
of 2 different lights is if they're using the same optics.


----------



## Hitthespot

One of the hard lessons I've learned is when comparing the brightnesses of lights visually is the darker the room the better. Ambient day light can really throw you off when looking at hot spots. Since LEDs more closely resemble daylight you don't see the dimmer spill's correctly for comparison. I just made this mistake with the E1B and my P2D-Q5. Because the hot spot looked so much brighter on my E1B during the day time, I thought it was brighter until that night. By that time I had already made a couple of inaccurate statements. Again a hard lesson learned.

Bill


----------



## Lightguy27

Well after 17 pages I think the excitement is finally over for SHOT 2008. I actually had to go to the bottom of the page to find this thread. Thanks Matt for making such an awesome thread telling all of us who could'nt attend SHOT show all about PK's awsome lights. Now all that's left is to order the lights,(from you of course) .

-Evan


----------



## MattK

My pleasure Evan. 

I do believe that's the most heavily viewed thread I've ever posted. 

The interest level has been so phenomenally high that I'm thinking of breaking my own 'rule' about when we'll start pre-selling an item since we've had SO many requests in the past few weeks.


----------



## 270winchester

if you start the pre-sale I'm in.


----------



## Lightguy27

MattK said:


> My pleasure Evan.
> 
> I do believe that's the most heavily viewed thread I've ever posted.
> 
> The interest level has been so phenomenally high that I'm thinking of breaking my own 'rule' about when we'll start pre-selling an item since we've had SO many requests in the past few weeks.


 

So when will these pre orders begin? Because if you start taking preorders than I think Ill have to break my rule not to pre order stuff more than two months from delivery . The light Im most interested in right now is the UA2, so if there could be a pre order up in a couple weeks that would be cool. Im gonna need a couple weeks to save for it even though I just sold my U2 and A2 to a couple pilot buddies of mine going back to Iraq. Ive got 175$ so far, just a little more and im there .:thumbsup:

-Evan


----------



## Kiessling

Matt ... because of this great service you provided, my money will go to you for those new lights. So ... ready for the pre-order any time you want.
:thumbsup:
bernie


----------



## Lightguy27

Kiessling said:


> Matt ... because of this great service you provided, my money will go to you for those new lights.:thumbsup:


 
My feelings exactly. Oh by the way Matt, filled out a Battery Junction yahoo review today, heres how it looked.

5
5
5
5
5
 

-Evan


----------



## MattK

Thanks folks. 

I would only do pre-orders on lights that we're able to and have already ordered -like the UA2 and E2DL. IIRC E2DL is April, UA2 is May so we're talking 60-90 days assuming there are no delays. We could start pre-order within 7-10 days.


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks Matt.

No offense, I *do *plan on ordering one of the two new U2 models from BJ. But I don't want the first batch from Surefire. In case there are hidden bugs.... I'll let others find them, before getting mine.


----------



## Kiessling

Monocrom ... I admire your patience and swlf control. I sure can't wait ...


----------



## Monocrom

Kiessling said:


> Monocrom ... I admire your patience and swlf control. I sure can't wait ...


 
I can't take all the credit.... Having a small bank-account helps. 
(Key word: small). 

Then again, even if I had the funds, I'd still wait. 
Never get involved in a land war in Asia. And always let the other buy the "latest & greatest," first.


----------



## Lightguy27

Monocrom said:


> And always let the other buy the "latest & greatest," first.


 

Don't worry Monocrom, Ill be your "other".  I really want the UA2, it's almost undescribeable how much I want it. I just can't wait to turn on that beautiful 200 lumen fully ajustable beam and focus till my heart stops. Wow, I need help huh??

-Evan


----------



## 270winchester

Monocrom said:


> No.... Maybe a 2nd job.... But that's about it.



post of the day.


----------



## Unforgiven

Continued


----------

